# What are you planning to name your island?



## Tianna

I plan to name mine "Eleluku". It's ukulele backwards but it's also a made up island in my OC (original character) universe where my fursona visits and plays her ukulele. It's full of deciduous trees and when she plays her ukulele, it makes the trees glow different colors, depending on the song. She also plays for audiences there sometimes.

I dunno, man. It's just a really sentimental part of my universe and it correlates to real life because I do in fact own a ukulele and play it. So I want my island to be named after it too. <3

How about you guys? Share yours below~


----------



## Sanaki

Sulani, most likely because of the Sims. The island living expansion pack has a world that’s a tropical beach named that.


----------



## hoodathotit

If limited to 8 characters, Alcatraz has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Snowesque

I will either go with my traditional "Flowert" or backwards village (Egalliv) or forest (Tserof).
I am bad with coming up with names, so I like using what is provided with a twist.
I was thinking more towards "Tserof" since the original Animal Crossing was Animal Forest.


----------



## John Wick

Hopefully the character limit is increased. It would be remiss of them not to increase it at this point.

I'm hoping to name my island Purgatory.


----------



## Circus

Solaria. I don't know why, I just really like the name.


----------



## Corndoggy

im going to be creating my island with my friend since she doesn't have a switch but really wants to play the new game so we will probably combine our two existing town names together, Her is Aniville and mine is cocoloco, so Cocoville maybe? I like it, so i really hope she does haha


----------



## Darkesque_

I might name mine Ciport (Tropic spelled backwards) or Sun Bay.


----------



## SCORPA15

So, what ive been thinking is naming my island Africa and having my human villager named Toto and then my town tune could be Toto's Africa.


----------



## StephOnACNL

Lobelia. After the all girls academy in Ouran Host Club. Hopefully they increase the character limit for names. I would like to go by Stephanie instead of Steph


----------



## floatingzoo

My town is currently named Genovia (from The Princess Diaries), which I quite like. But I also like Corona (from Tangled), and Medfield (from the classic live action Disney movies.) Too many options!!


----------



## Hanif1807

I'd just call it Zash Island so i can just assume that's the deserted island version of my town in ACNL lol


----------



## Boccages

Cambuse


----------



## Corrie

Oh god, thinking of an island name is going to take SO much of my time and brainpower ;w;


----------



## Rhythrin

I'm thinking of calling it Myst. Or maybe Crescent. Hmmm...


----------



## Neechan

if limits are increased, Riverdale, but if not Amethan....and that’s just one of 5 that I have in store


----------



## Boccages

Roxichu said:


> I'm thinking of calling it Myst. Or maybe Crescent. Hmmm...



Crescent is better than Myst. Well, maybe less common.


----------



## SheepMareep

I'm thinking of going with Gardenia again !

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm thinking of going with Gardenia again !


----------



## WormOnAString

leaf! its what i always name my towns in ac!


----------



## Mayor Monday

I would probably name it Devon. It was the name of the coast name in the book 'And Then There Were None'. I wouldn't name it Indian Island after the exact place they went, since that would be a bit morbid, lol. But the hint to the setting would be cool.

I would probably base the whole island off of the story.


----------



## twinkletoes

I don't think my usual name "Aurora" would fit the island vibe going on. I'm actually deciding between the names Maritime & Seaside. Any input on which I should choose is welcome.


----------



## Rhythrin

Boccages said:


> Crescent is better than Myst. Well, maybe less common.



Ah, thanks for the input haha, I'm really not too sure. I want it to be something mythical and wintery. Northmoon is another I came up with. All in all I'm not sure yet really. 

If anyone has any more suggestions I'd be happy to hear them!


----------



## John Wick

Roxichu said:


> Ah, thanks for the input haha, I'm really not too sure. I want it to be something mythical and wintery. Northmoon is another I came up with. All in all I'm not sure yet really.
> 
> If anyone has any more suggestions I'd be happy to hear them!



I actually like Myst as your island name.
It's nice.

It reminds me of the PC game.


----------



## Sweetley

Depends what the character limit this time is. If it's 8 again, then I guess I will gonna pick one of my old names which I used for New Leaf. If the limit is higher, like 10-12 characters, then I will choose either a complete new name or just use a old name and add "New" before it.


----------



## Nagisa01134

I usually name my town "Sunrose", like the Sun then the flower, but lately I've been thinking it just sounds like a misspelling of "Sunrise". I'm looking for something new, something fun but also elegant, and I'm taking suggestions!


----------



## KeatAlex

I think I'll stick with my tried and true Aeon.


----------



## Mokuren

Not sure yet. I don't want to use Merupuri again because the town is done and should stand on its own. So I thought about Arella, Amara, Kyaro, Renna, Zoraida - yeah well not satistied with the names to be honest. 3 months to come up with one!

Edit: Waaaait I guess I will name it Amalthea. Like Lady Amalthea from the last unicorn


----------



## LilD

Pretty much going with Starfall.  Main town in ACNL and I love it so much.   Town from a book series I very much enjoy.


----------



## mirrormirror

I'm not quite sure. My ACNL town is 'Skyville', but I want something more suited to an island.

Perhaps something like 'Seafoam' or the like?


----------



## Aubrey895

I have been thinking of ideas since the trailer at e3 and I still haven?t found one I love lol. 103 days left though. There is still hope for me lol.


----------



## John Wick

I wish they would give us some basic information, like island name character limit.

That would be a great help, but they tell us nothing.

Their focus seems to be on multiplayer crap.


----------



## returnofsaturn

John Wick said:


> I wish they would give us some basic information, like island name character limit.
> 
> That would be a great help, but they tell us nothing.
> 
> Their focus seems to be on multiplayer crap.



I'm so excited about the multiplayer stuff but I agree that they should talk about the character limit. I'm really hoping its like at leaast 5 letters longer lolo.


----------



## John Wick

returnofsaturn said:


> I'm so excited about the multiplayer stuff but I agree that they should talk about the character limit. I'm really hoping its like at leaast 5 letters longer lolo.



I totally want to name my island Purgatory.

So yeah. At least an increase to ten characters.

Fifteen would be even better for two word towns/islands, as the space counts as a character.


----------



## Abyrae

At first I was thinking of naming it New Catswort but 1) we don't know what's going to be the character limit yet for names so it might be too long, and 2) I am not sure if I want to commit to a cat-only town again like I am doing right now in NL.

So... I don't have a name yet.


----------



## grooviestbaby

I'm not sure what I'll name mine yet, it heavily depends on character limit. I want something forest-y or witchy, or both. Like Evergreen, Myst, Elderberry, etc ^-^


----------



## lsabella

im thinking ch?rie. :}


----------



## Dim

Probably Hoenn. Maybe.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I actually hadn't thought about it yet. Probably Kokomo? Visiting Florida for the first time this year reminded me of how much I love the beach and how peaceful it makes me feel. I listened to that song the whole time among other Beach Boys songs. c:


----------



## Halima

Hmm I had some flower names in mind, like ‘Azalea’ or ‘Hibiscus’


----------



## RoyNumber1

I'm naming it the same as my new leaf town. I want to continue its legacy.


----------



## iExist

Never thought about it!
Definately not "Milltown." That was kinda dumb of 2015 me.
Uh, maybe something as a tribute to my ACCF town? Nah, that town name was really bad... "Bibbaton."
Hm... I'd do Yozora no namida (night sky of tears), but that's too long. If it's a 10 character limit, then Yozornaida, if it's 8 characters, then Yozorida. It'll be a town that looks very nice in the dark... Very blue-and-black (my two favourite colours).
I have some new ideas, so I really hope they add a way to have multiple towns...


----------



## maple22

Springs - same as I always have.


----------



## CicadasNSeagulls

Rokkenjima, after the island from the horror/mystery VN Umineko no Naku koro Ni!


----------



## watercolorwish

Ive settled on folkden


----------



## namiieco

I haven't thought about it yet oops
Maybe Surda because it was my first acnl town but i accidentally deleted it lol


----------



## Brookie

8 Characters: SkyHaven (repeated from NL)
10 Characters: JewelPoint
11-12 Characters: CrystalWood


----------



## Romaki

I think I might just name it Crossing. My name starts with an A and I think it might be cute. Also think that "Have fun on the Crossing Island" is a sweet way to be greeted into New Horizon everyday. It's basic, but if I try to come up with a fantasy name I'll want to change it every couple of months so I rather have something solid for myself. At least that's my opinion now, maybe I'll have the perfect idea by March.


----------



## FireCatMagic

new hyrule


----------



## Corrie

Now that I've thought about it, I might go with Skye. Not sure yet though. Choosing a name is so hard and stressful!!


----------



## jefflomacy

I wish I knew. I will spend a while thinking about it before the game comes out, and then spend another thirty minutes agonizing at the input screen. Ultimately I will choose something spur of the moment that I have mixed feelings about for the rest of the life of my save file. I know myself at this point.


----------



## moo-kun

I was planning to call it the same as my NL town but now I'm thinking if I should name it something else... ε-(?･ε･̥ˋ๑)

My town name on NL is: ・?ฤeъŮɭα。☽  
Nintendo really need to allow more symbols *You hear me Nintendo? Moar symbols plsss* ꉂꉂ(๑˃▿︎˂๑)ｧ,､'`


----------



## GeorgiPig

Jeju. 
The island belonging to South Korea.


----------



## Imbri

I'm thinking about calling it Felimath, after one of the Lone Islands from _The Chronicles of Narnia_. I might change my mind, but that seems to be the leading candidate, so far.


*ETA:* A couple of others, rather than spamming the thread.

Newshore, Dewpost, Lostbay, and Sealcove.


----------



## dizzy bone

I’ll most likely name mine Oedo, based off Oedo botanical gardens. I don’t have a lot of island names in mind though. For some reason I’m having a harder time coming up with island names than regular town names.


----------



## Grand Concubunny

Im probably gonna name mine Sindria based off the Anime Magi. Ive named most of my towns that


----------



## unassumingdork

I'm not very creative so I always name my village Willow. It's what my sister named her first village, and she's the one who introduced me to the series.


----------



## Antonio

Wrong thread, oops.


----------



## Chipl95

I'm most likely going to name it Duskfall, like my NL town, unless I think of something else.


----------



## Giddy

Ataraxia - a state of freedom from emotional disturbance and anxiety. 

Had taken my time finding a name quite a while ago, and I still like the sound of the name for an Island.


----------



## Halima

Giddy said:


> Ataraxia - a state of freedom from emotional disturbance and anxiety.
> 
> Had taken my time finding a name quite a while ago, and I still like the sound of the name for an Island.



Oh wow, I really like this name!!


----------



## Giddy

Halima said:


> Oh wow, I really like this name!!



Thank you~ I feel it really expresses what animal crossing has been for a lot of people. 
Tried looking for unique words that express travel and freedom and such. 
One of my towns Fernweh is called this because it means: an urge to travel basically XD 

I've got loads of this unique names I've saved because they sound really pleasant!


----------



## Halima

Giddy said:


> Thank you~ I feel it really expresses what animal crossing has been for a lot of people.
> Tried looking for unique words that express travel and freedom and such.
> One of my towns Fernweh is called this because it means: an urge to travel basically XD
> 
> I've got loads of this unique names I've saved because they sound really pleasant!



Haha omg that is so cool! They’re such unique names and I like the fact that they actually have meaning, it makes them sound even better! 
It’s super cool that you have a lots of names saved o: and Fernweh is a perfect name, for New Leaf or New Horizon!!


----------



## Alyx

A couple of months ago, I decided I would name my island Delta, and my main girl would be named Lys, so she would be Lys from Delta. It might be sort of silly, though, it's kind of named after Delta, as in the airline. Well, I have three months to change my mind!


----------



## BigBadButterfree

In New Leaf I named my town Poco, which means little and I chose it because it is used in music (_poco a poco_) and I loved that. 

I wanted to continue that somehow in NH but I don't know what to use. This is a bigger game on a console so I thought of using the opposite of poco, and that would be Molto, but I don't like how that sounds. I also thought, since it's like a vacation island, choosing Farmata or Caesura for the meanings of breaks or rests. 

I guess something like Crescendo would work too but that's not my favorite either. I'll have to keep thinking on it.


----------



## Nodokana

I'm thinking of Starlite or Hiatus.


----------



## Halima

Nodokana said:


> I'm thinking of Starlite or Hiatus.



Ooo I really like the name Hiatus..


----------



## Nodokana

Ikr and thanks. It gives off vacation vibes haha.


----------



## AlyssaAC

To be honest, I had a name planned out a few months ago, but I'm not so sure on it now and to be honest once again, I'm waiting to see how long the character limit for the name of our islands will be. Like many other people have said, hopefully the character limit will be increased to 12-15. If they do increase the limit, I actually have quite a few names planned out right now. So far they would be Star Island, Honey Moon or Honey Star, West Tropic, and a few others to name a few. There would be endless opportunities of names if they did increase. o:


----------



## pinkfawn

My New Leaf town was named Stardust and while I loved it, I want to keep it in the past. I thought for awhile naming my Island 'Magic' but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## neoratz

last time i answered something like this i said im probably just gonna name it nowhere like my new leaf town but now i'm not really sure! nowhere sounds good with neo but i want something with a sillier vibe cuz i don't think i'll want to make it natural/forest again......... i don't have an idea i really like yet but maybe something circus-y like parade or pinwheel.... or just circus


----------



## isabll

Still haven't settled on a name, it's like my last two brain cells completely stop working once I try to come up with one. Hope I can figure something out before March.


----------



## Pnixie

I love reading your names ! 
I named a few towns Wisteria like Wisteria Lane in Desperate Housewives, I'd like something new for the island. Maybe Nampara like in the TV show Poldark. 
I also like Neaco (ocean backward), it refers to my first name ... I still have time to think about it


----------



## Licorice

Thinking about naming my island Papaya or Barnacle Bay is the character limit allows it. Or I could go with my usual name Anuenue. (Means rainbow in Hawaiian and is also a floating island in Baten Kaitos)


----------



## TheRealWC

Escapada, Spanish for “getaway”


----------



## Chynna

I really hope they expand the number of characters you can have in your town/islands name. Not sure what I would name it, probably won't decide until I get the game.


----------



## Winona

I am thinking of naming it after my previous NL Town, *Totori*. It's an existing town in Japan but also sounds a lot like Totoro.
However, in the past few days, another name popped up in my head: *Ponyo*.
This is a Ghibli film and the name is made up and supposed to resemble the sound it makes when you touch something squishy, which is just so funny.

Yeah, I like the Japanese-style kind of names. And I agree that it is much harder to find a name for an island than for a town! I just like deep forests and mountains and fields and dislike tropical environments and islands, which makes it so hard to come up with something fitting! 

@Pnixie: Really love Neaco! This is such a beautiful name for an island and very unique! You should totally go for it.


----------



## CyanCities

At the moment, I'm kind of torn between two different names for my island. I initially was planning on naming my island Voyager. No special story behind the name, I just like the word a lot.

However, I've also considered naming my island Astoria, which is where I currently live. I feel like it could be a nice memento to name my island after the place I call home right now.


----------



## PugLovex

since its an island, i wanted to do something tropical, and i'm deciding between Palm Bay or Sea bay. i'm hoping that they add a higher character limit to town and name, because i've always had to do Malayna since my name was too long lol

i recently got a switch for chistmas, so i'm pretty excited


----------



## QueenOpossum

Winona said:


> I am thinking of naming it after my previous NL Town, *Totori*. It's an existing town in Japan but also sounds a lot like Totoro.
> However, in the past few days, another name popped up in my head: *Ponyo*.
> This is a Ghibli film and the name is made up and supposed to resemble the sound it makes when you touch something squishy, which is just so funny.
> 
> Yeah, I like the Japanese-style kind of names. And I agree that it is much harder to find a name for an island than for a town! I just like deep forests and mountains and fields and dislike tropical environments and islands, which makes it so hard to come up with something fitting!
> 
> @Pnixie: Really love Neaco! This is such a beautiful name for an island and very unique! You should totally go for it.



Its not a tropical island - its a temperate island. Great Britain is an island, Nova Scotia, Greenland and Iceland...many many non-tropical islands.


----------



## matt

enleft said:


> Its not a tropical island - its a temperate island. Great Britain is an island, Nova Scotia, Greenland and Iceland...many many non-tropical islands.



Wouldn't you consider it 2 or more islands? Northern Ireland is part of GB but it's not connected to England Scotland and Wales


----------



## QueenOpossum

I don't have a name yet.

I for sure won't be naming it after any pop culture - my wild world town of Forks was kinda embarrassing after Twilight stopped being cool.

I'm gonna look at actual island names, I think, and see if anything jumps out. Or something floral - my NL town was Lilywood, and I always liked that name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Wouldn't you consider it 2 or more islands? Northern Ireland is part of GB but it's not connected to England Scotland and Wales



That wasn't really the point of the post, but sure, the _British Isles_ are temperate.


----------



## Dacroze

I'm not sure if I should name it like my town in WW "Zeist" or should go with another name because this time we have an island. If we would still have a town I'd name it Zeist again. Maybe the shops etc. will be in a separate area/town that we can also name, but this would leave me without a name for my island.



matt said:


> Wouldn't you consider it 2 or more islands? Northern Ireland is part of GB but it's not connected to England Scotland and Wales



Northern Ireland is in fact not part of Great Britain because Great Britain is the name of the island England, Wales and Scotland are located on. Northern Ireland is a part of the UK though.


----------



## Mav13

Probably name mine GoldSea


----------



## deleted

I?m thinking Arden, which is another name for Eden. Not sure how to spell it... Arden? Ardenn? Ardenne?


----------



## stitchmaker

Island 1 Sunrise and Island 2 Sunset.

Sunrise Island will be played during the day with my online group.  
Sunset Island will be a private island.


----------



## empressbethie

Possibly either Arden or Illyria for Shakespeare, Avonlea for Anne of Green Gables series or Papen for Pushing Daisies 
Honestly agonising over town names is the only thing making me grateful that there's still 81 days to go


----------



## moo-kun

stitchmaker said:


> Island 1 Sunrise and Island 2 Sunset.
> 
> Sunrise Island will be played during the day with my online group.
> Sunset Island will be a private island.




Have you got two Nintendo Switch consoles? (๑?o?๑)


----------



## Winona

enleft said:


> Its not a tropical island - its a temperate island. Great Britain is an island, Nova Scotia, Greenland and Iceland...many many non-tropical islands.


Thanks for stating the obvious , but in the game we will definitely live on a tropical island which is why I commented on that. We have coconuts and bananas, a white-sanded beach and loads of tropical insects and fish. It's definitely not the typical temperate island, not to mention a huge island that contains whole countries.


----------



## Abyrae

You could plant coconuts and bananas on your town's beach in New Leaf too, and got all sorts of tropical wildlife there during summer. Doesn't mean the town itself was tropical.

Plus we've seen in the previews that the island will get seasons.


----------



## stitchmaker

moo-kun said:


> Have you got two Nintendo Switch consoles? (๑?o?๑)



I have 2 consoles.  Bought a 2nd one after trying to trade pokemon in Let's Go with other players.  Trading 11 pokemon took hours with other players.  I was able to trade the complete dex with my 2 switches in less time.


----------



## haykra

Man i need to start thinkin about that lmaooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x

For the island contest I quickly came up with the name "Floaroma" based on the flower-filled city in Pokemon DPPt, and now it's really growing on me, so I think that's what I'll name it. I'm sure it'll be just as flower-filled anyways


----------



## Nicole.

I wanna name mine Te Fitti from Moana, its just a very cute name from a great film.


----------



## Sophie23

No idea


----------



## LeAckerman

Everyone is so creative with their town names ;w;

I need more time to come up with something I like..


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I hope they extend the character limit! I have a list if so! If not, probably the usual.


----------



## Garrett

Hm, maybe Rex on Fonsett Island.


----------



## N e s s

Probably something like Koholint from Link's Awakening or I'll just meme around and name my island Denny's.


----------



## taffatar

I wanted a Japanese name that meant something cute. It was between "Kodama" and "Koguma" but I went with "Koguma" which is bear cub in Japanese since I like *most* of the bear cubs. Vladimir is the only exception.


----------



## matchaman

i'm gonna name it Leslie because it sounds nice :/ that and it sounds like the word
leisure (sort of? idk what im going for here).

not the most interesting tbh ahaha


----------



## MeganPenguin

My town on acnl is called Penguin after my favourite animal... I'm not sure get what I'll call my new Island. Niugnep? Idekkk
Probably best to start thinking now because it'll take me ages to think of a name.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town on acnl is called Penguin after my favourite animal... I'm not sure get what I'll call my new Island. Niugnep? Idekkk
Probably best to start thinking now because it'll take me ages to think of a name.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I do hope the character limit is increased as well. I'll likely name my island "Wakuwaku", like almost every town I've made so far. It's become a tradition for me in a way. The word translates from Japanese as "trilling", or "exciting". As repetitive as that sounds, I find it adorable when starting up a game each time.


----------



## Chris

I'm planning to name mine Vylbrand.


----------



## Azurenna

My island will probably be called "Aquamarina", but if the name can have only 8 letters, then just "Aquarina".


----------



## QueenOpossum

Winona said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious , but in the game we will definitely live on a tropical island which is why I commented on that. We have coconuts and bananas, a white-sanded beach and loads of tropical insects and fish. It's definitely not the typical temperate island, not to mention a huge island that contains whole countries.



It has winter and snow and pine trees. Tropical islands do not get snow.


----------



## mayorsami

I'm thinking of sticking to the town name I've had since WW which is Zendwell

Either that or picking the name of a Pokemon town (Floaroma) or naming it Stardew after Stardew Valley

 ...Or just coming up with something besides those three...


----------



## moo-kun

stitchmaker said:


> I have 2 consoles.  Bought a 2nd one after trying to trade pokemon in Let's Go with other players.  Trading 11 pokemon took hours with other players.  I was able to trade the complete dex with my 2 switches in less time.



Just seen this! Wow I'm super jealous ₍ᐢ⸝⸝? ̫ ?⸝⸝ᐢ₎
Well make sure to post some lovely screenshots in the future! I'd love to see your islands!!! (๑˃͈꒵˂͈๑)

- - - Post Merge - - -



enleft said:


> It has winter and snow and pine trees. Tropical islands do not get snow.





Correct! 

_•Tropical islands have only two seasons!• NH has 4._

I agree, this is most definitely a temperature island but with much better weather than my island! -And the ability to sustain tropical plants due to a warmer climate. If only I could move to my future AC island for real!!! I'm super cold right naow ｡ﾟ( ﾟஇ‸இﾟ+)ﾟ｡


----------



## Venn

I'm the worst when it comes with the names, so I started planning early. Originally, I wanted something that meant something or had a meaning everyone knew, but I realized that always caused my downfall in NL. 

First, I started to settle on Sagitta (Latin for Arrow) but it became confusing on how to say it and I just didn't want to spend the time correcting everyone on how to say it. I tried mixing Sagitta with other words, but had no luck.

It wasn't until I came across Rijeka (A place in Croatia) and for some reason, I really liked how it sounded, but I still wanted my own original twist. After mixing Sagitta with it, I got Reketta (replaced a few letters afterwards) as it looked better somehow. It means absolutely nothing (as for as I know), but I still like it. I keep saying it is a fictional island between Italy and Croatia cause that is where I keep imagining it would be.

I guess in a way it works out because we get to build the island from nothing to something and maybe that is what I get to do with the name as well, turn it to something.


----------



## goro

"Jabberwock" if the limit is increased, not sure if it isn't. Maybe "Dismal"


----------



## Abyrae

The more I think about it, the more I like Arcadia for my island name. Yeah, the RL region of Arcadia in Greece is on a peninsula, not an island, but the name has been synonymous with "utopia" in many pieces of poetry and litterature for a super long time. And I want it to be an idyllic island, so... it fits.


----------



## Aubrey895

Lol I’m worried when I get the game I still won’t be able to decide lol. I can’t think of anything I like.


----------



## ShadowsGirl9

I'm currently leaning towards Lacuna! c:


----------



## Aesthetics

i might do Chevalia, in memory of one of my first ever town names. 
however, i think Iris Bay is pretty cool. i have a town named that atm.


----------



## Kaireevee

Pretty sure the last name I recall having was Avalon but I don't like that anymore so I am STUCK


----------



## Byebi

Please give us 9-10 characters oh my god...
I want "lychee" in the name somewhere but that's already 6 characters so it's kinda difficult to come up with something cute if 8 characters is the maximum


----------



## OldHag

Decided a while ago that it?d be Lonesome. It?s a homage to my favorite Connie Converse song that starts with ?_In between two tall mountains, there?s a place they call lonesome, don?t see why they call it lonesome, I?m never lonesome when I go there._?

Thought it perfectly describes how visiting my AC village feels :?-))


----------



## Zirken Achiroda

Well, knowing myself and my terrible skill with names, it will probably be Mononoke, as a nod to the private guilds me and my friends make in online games xD

Or might call it Achiroda... but Achiroda Island sounds a bit selfabsorbed when my OCs name is Zirken Achiroda.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Been a while since I've visited TBT. Nice to be back. I'll probably go with Mistvale/veil again unless I have sme sort of name epiphany.


----------



## Romaki

After some thoughts and googling I think I might name my island after Lehua Island. I was looking at hawaiian islands for ideas and this one immediately spoke to me. I researched it further to know more about the name and it was all very interesting. 



Spoiler: a crescent shaped island that's a seabird sanctuary, named after a flower from folklore












I'm not completely sure yet, but I thought I'd share it in case anyone else liked the idea of that. It seems perfect for Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bluebellie

Im still here trying to find a nice town name that matches with the 8 characters that we will be able to play. 
Too many possibilities and options.


----------



## Brookie

I came up with more  

*8 Letters:*
- Erarevia
- RoseWood

*9 Letters:*
- JewelCove


----------



## oath2order

So uh

What happens if "Island" is appended to the end of everything?

So it might end up being the 8 letter character limit but then "Island" right after.


----------



## matchaman

I've had a theme of naming my towns after local beaches since City Folk (Collaroy for CF and Avalon & Bilgola for my NL copies), so I'm gonna go with Dee Why for my island


----------



## moo-kun

I hope we can rename our island in this game! 
If you change your theme or you want a new name and you're stuck with the first name, that sucks because you'd have to unlock everything again and collect rare items... I'd rather just be able to rename it than start again! (⌓︎⍢︎⌓︎〣)


----------



## Licorice

What do you guys think about the name Drowsy? It just randomly came to me and I think it could work?


----------



## JKDOS

Probably Hantu Island, location from one of my favorite game series

https://justcause.fandom.com/wiki/Hantu_Island


----------



## cicely

oath2order said:


> So uh
> 
> What happens if "Island" is appended to the end of everything?
> 
> So it might end up being the 8 letter character limit but then "Island" right after.



It'll probably be like NL where our town isn't "___ town" but "the town of ___"


----------



## John Wick

Still going to call mine Purgatory, but it will be ironically, as it will be the opposite.


----------



## Aja Blu

Aja Blu, anyone who knows about jvgsjeff? He?s an Animal Crossing blogger for over 17 years with all the English games, and he is also in YouTube. No voice audio or cuss, it?s funny, check him out!


----------



## moo-kun

Aja Blu said:


> Aja Blu, anyone who knows about jvgsjeff? He’s an Animal Crossing blogger for over 17 years with all the English games, and he is also in YouTube. No voice audio or cuss, it’s funny, check him out!




I'm subbed to him! He's hilarious but I love Tabby and he hates her haha ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎


----------



## Aja Blu

moo-kun said:


> I'm subbed to him! He's hilarious but I love Tabby and he hates her haha ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎



Same! And I think all villagers are okay






except that one creep (ha I’m kidding there is no creep)


----------



## moo-kun

Aja Blu said:


> Same! And I think all villagers are okay
> 
> 
> 
> except that one creep (ha I’m kidding there is no creep)



Hahaha but what about Pietro though (৹ᵒ̴̶̷᷄﹏ᵒ̴̶̷᷅৹) he's a bit... Creepy...
I half like him though ( ∗︎?⌓︎?∗︎ )


----------



## Aja Blu

I’ve liked him since I watched chuggaaconroy, and Coco’s been creepy to me for a little bit but she’s also in my town Mushroom so,, you get used to it
And I when I first made SnowDin (CF) Aurora’s black eyes, appearing red when she blinked, had me freaked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I really don’t know what I’d name my town. Probably something random on my mind or after my pets. Maybe there’s a character limit. Maybe I’ll combine two ideas into one name.


----------



## Shawna

I will probably name it Utopia, as I named my newly restarted NL town Utopia. <333


----------



## dizzy bone

Aja Blu said:


> Aja Blu, anyone who knows about jvgsjeff? He’s an Animal Crossing blogger for over 17 years with all the English games, and he is also in YouTube. No voice audio or cuss, it’s funny, check him out!



 I love his videos and blog too :’)

I thought of more potential names for my island! Mareanie island after the Pok?mon. Overthere, which is something I heard from Gulliver (“am I in the overthere?). Also some locations from BOTW/TLOZ that I thought sounded nice as island/town names and am considering: Tenoko, Applean, and Firly Island. I’m actually really hoping that the name is called “_____ island” instead of just the name. I like the name Firly Island but I don’t like Firly on its own haha :’D


----------



## Pistache

I'll probably name mine Basil Bay! 
I'm going for a nature theme.


----------



## IKI

I’m naming it IKI island ! ♥︎
It’s an actual island name near Japan ! hahaha


----------



## danceonglitter

I'm so torn! I kind of want to call it something seaside/ocean based, like Seagull or Mermaid or something, but then I've always had towns called Kittyton so I don't know whether to keep that or break with tradition


----------



## AmyK

I've been thinking about this for quite some time now, but I think I'm going to keep the name I've been using since my first Animal Crossing game. It has grown on me and it fits both, a town and an island, so I'll probably stick with Kariko. 

_Unless something pops up that makes me feel like I just *have to* use it..._


----------



## jeni

I have a list of potential names, but one of them has been the top contender for a few months now so it looks like I'm gonna go with that one! I'm keeping that name secret until I make my town, but some of the other contenders were:

-Sylva
-Delalune
-Whimsacre
-Mysteroot
-Champignon (might be too long)

Since I'm not using any of these, feel free to use them for inspiration if you're struggling with town names!


----------



## Toska

I think it's a toss up between Haimish and Meraki. Both of them I find really pretty and unique, but I'm not sure what I want to base my island off of yet.


----------



## Misskiki

I really wanted to name my new town Derry but now that we know it's an island I think I'm going with Shoreline!


----------



## returnofsaturn

how many letters do yall think we're gonna get? I hope at least 10


----------



## AlyssaAC

returnofsaturn said:


> how many letters do yall think we're gonna get? I hope at least 10



I'm hoping we can get somewhere between 10-12 letters. If it is somewhere in between that number, I did come up with a few more names.

Starlight
Sunnyville
Applewood
Blueskylye
Teardropwood

Just to name a few. Also, anyone is free to use those names. I've just been brainstorming lately is all.


----------



## Neechan

Well, the E3 footage showed "Treehouse" Miles, so its possible they upped the limit? i think 12 is a nice number


----------



## QueenOpossum

A l y s s a said:


> I'm hoping we can get somewhere between 10-12 letters. If it is somewhere in between that number, I did come up with a few more names.
> 
> Starlight
> Sunnyville
> Applewood
> Blueskylye
> Teardropwood
> 
> Just to name a few. Also, anyone is free to use those names. I've just been brainstorming lately is all.



It is amazing how the shape of the letters can make it look so long...

I was like "Teardropwood"? No way thats just 12, look how long it is! And yet I count and have egg on my face. Haha.

They are nice brainstormed names.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Neechan said:


> Well, the E3 footage showed "Treehouse" Miles, so its possible they upped the limit? i think 12 is a nice number



What are the Treehouse miles? lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

enleft said:


> It is amazing how the shape of the letters can make it look so long...
> 
> I was like "Teardropwood"? No way thats just 12, look how long it is! And yet I count and have egg on my face. Haha.
> 
> They are nice brainstormed names.



Ahaha, yeah. Sometimes letters do make things look longer. If I come up with anymore names, I'll be sure to share them here, especially so I don't forget and will maybe use one of them. xD


----------



## Neechan

returnofsaturn said:


> What are the Treehouse miles? lol



I'm sure "Treehouse" is the name of the island, and miles are nook miles, which is why i think the cap has been slightly increased


----------



## isabll

I still haven't settled on a name and I KNOW I will spend twenty minutes in front of the Switch as soon as I get the game, mind completely blank. I just know it.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Neechan said:


> I'm sure "Treehouse" is the name of the island, and miles are nook miles, which is why i think the cap has been slightly increased



I thought it might have said that because it was an e3 treehouse gameplay thing? but also idk


----------



## Pansy

i was thinking about naming it la noscea after a location of the same name in ffxiv, but i feel kinda shoehorned into getting oranges as my town fruit when i really want apples. honeycomb was another name i thought of which i like a bit more but it doesnt seem as original i guess.


----------



## Neechan

returnofsaturn said:


> I thought it might have said that because it was an e3 treehouse gameplay thing? but also idk



It seems the most likely that its been increased, why else would they show it?


----------



## cicely

Not sure yet! I've been thinking Kos is a nice name.


----------



## AccfSally

I just thought of one yesterday, but it's 9 characters long. I hope we can have longer names in this game, because I really like the name I thought of.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Might make it Final Fantasy based, so I'm thinking Besaid at the moment. But it could change


----------



## spoonfork

I’ll probably go with Felidae/Feliday or something similar. (After 2014 me named my NL town Catland, all my towns have had cat-based names.)


----------



## Bluebellie

Im keeping mine a secret until my Island is made.
I?m 98% sure it?s the name I want. I?m still coming up with alternative though just in case.
I also have in mind the names that I Would call most of my playable characters ( I heard there?s 8?!?). Anyways that?s crazy that?s too much.


----------



## Verecund

Neechan said:


> Well, the E3 footage showed "Treehouse" Miles, so its possible they upped the limit? i think 12 is a nice number



I think you're right! In the September Direct, the same slot that that read 'Treehouse Miles!' in the Treehouse was changed to read 'Ninten Miles!', so I think the only reason it'd be different is because of the island name, meaning our town names would be able to have at least 9 (probably 10) characters!

I'm not sure what name I'm going to choose; I have five I'm currently debating between but I've been changing my mind a lot on them so I might just choose whatever sticks out to me the most on release day.


----------



## John Wick

I'm still naming mine Purgatory.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Please, please, please let me have enough character space to be able to fit *"Stardew/Starfall Valley"*.


----------



## Neechan

Verecund said:


> I think you're right! In the September Direct, the same slot that that read 'Treehouse Miles!' in the Treehouse was changed to read 'Ninten Miles!', so I think the only reason it'd be different is because of the island name, meaning our town names would be able to have at least 9 (probably 10) characters!
> 
> I'm not sure what name I'm going to choose; I have five I'm currently debating between but I've been changing my mind a lot on them so I might just choose whatever sticks out to me the most on release day.



I really hope that i'm right, and even if i'm not, it'll be just fine


----------



## Venn

I've been going back and forth now for some reason. Originally I settled on Reketta, some original name I made up but lately I haven't been feeling it lately. So I started looking for more options and came across a few works that could do:

Meraki - Greek for something with soul, creativity, or love — when you put “something of yourself” into what you're doing, whatever it may be.
Odyssey - Greek for a journey, like the work.
Elysian - Greek for beautiful or creative, divinely inspired, peaceful and perfect.

I'm not sure what to go for, but I'm probably going to stick with one of these three for now... I wonder what anyone else thinks about these?


----------



## Yuni

Elysian is a nice name! I'm more familiar Elysion/Elysian Fields in reference to heaven and the afterlife but I'm not that familiar with the Greek language itself tbh ^^;

Not sure if I should use my old town names or think of new ones...

Old names are: Skyhook, Oortis, Altair, Inaba,... (astrology themed XD) 

New names I am considering: Sol (Sun) , Yoi Yoru (Good/Pleasant Night), Hotarubi (Firefly's light)

Hoping we have longer names!


----------



## MapleSilver

I still haven't decided yet. I should probably get on that so I don't end up staring at the town name screen for an hour. Really depends on how big the character limit is.


----------



## Deli

I think I'm going to name my town/island Butlin's.
Something about it has really grown on me, because at first the island theme hadn't totally convinced me (I prefer foresty towns and the tropical vibes were slightly worrying).
But now I'm so excited to move to my island and the little holiday resort (Butlin's) just seemed so fitting.

Just glad to have the name sorted, I know how long I took starting up new leaf because I didn't know what to name my town!


----------



## creamyy

literally stressing out bc i have no idea what i'm going to name my island


----------



## VillageDuck

Currently undecided. I'll probably be scouring through island names from the Agean, the Caribbean, and Polynesia to create some sort of unholy amalgam that is suitable evocative of island life without being too explicitly tied to any one existing culture.


----------



## Oat

VillageDuck said:


> Currently undecided. I'll probably be scouring through island names from the Agean, the Caribbean, and Polynesia to create some sort of unholy amalgam that is suitable evocative of island life without being too explicitly tied to any one existing culture.



I've gotten to a point where I scour posts just to see your reply.


----------



## VillageDuck

Oat said:


> I've gotten to a point where I scour posts just to see your reply.








Spoiler



Just kidding - thank you!


----------



## Deli

Does anyone know how people?s island will be introduced?
As in will they be ________ island, or the island of ________.

I feel like if they?re introduced as the island of ________ my island name might sound a bit odd?


----------



## Cherrili

I'm horrible at naming things, I can barely decide on my character's name! Though I think I'll name her Cherrili... As for my Island, I'm a Kingdom Hearts nerd - so I'll probably name it something like Destiny or even Destati (Italian for "Awakening") if I'm feeling fancy! c:


----------



## Oat

VillageDuck said:


> View attachment 230810
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding - thank you!



Have it ready just in case - I won't judge you.


----------



## Feraligator

I can't decide between

Westwind
Westport
Windfell
Windermere (although this is +2 characters over the limit)
Delport
Delwest
Delwind
Delwhite
Delfino

Ack.


----------



## Bluebellie

chloey said:


> Does anyone know how people’s island will be introduced?
> As in will they be ________ island, or the island of ________.
> 
> I feel like if they’re introduced as the island of ________ my island name might sound a bit odd?



I wish we could have clarification of this! Same problem with my island name.


----------



## davidlblack

maybe Balamb, after Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## Rainy Day

There's some nice names in this thread!

I'll be naming my town the same as my previous towns, River H.  It's a throwback to Nancy Drew's hometown of River Heights.  I wonder if the character limit will be more than 8 this time around.


----------



## faiiryvent

i?m planning to name mine apricity - it means the warmth of the sun or something along those pines, which i think is cute especially for a march release :3


----------



## Venn

After still stressing out for a name, one just came naturally to me and I ended up loving it. I think its perfect and it is not even closely related to anything I have mentioned before. I have told a few friends and they liked it as well. For now, I am going to keep it a secret so anything in my previous posts can be used if it inspires you!


----------



## effluo

I still really like the previous names I used. 

Stardust
Lullaby
Laputa

I wanted to originally name my town Delerium, but there wasn’t enough space. &#55357;&#56852;
I guess we’ll see if it fits this time. If not, I’ll just use one of the other three.


----------



## Bluebellie

effluo said:


> I still really like the previous names I used.
> 
> Stardust
> Lullaby
> Laputa
> 
> I wanted to originally name my town Delerium, but there wasn’t enough space. ��
> I guess we’ll see if it fits this time. If not, I’ll just use one of the other three.



I like delirium the best! It has 8 letters though, it’s within the limit


----------



## Khaelis

I'm not entirely sure yet. Currently leaning towards Seliana, or just going with my usual default name of Ecruteak. Though I may end up going with something entirely different if I happen to think of something. Really just depends on the character limit this time around.

But.. knowing Nintendo, it will probably be 8 again.


----------



## Zordian

StarCove Island for sure!


----------



## TheKrimsonpumpkin

I have yet to fully decide but it is between three. 

Raven Home, If they let us use more then 8 characters.

Oakvale this was the name of my NL town.

TickTock the name of my very first town ever.


----------



## Jibby

If they extend the limit then I'd love to name my island Zesty Shores.

If not, I'll probably go with Zestfall or something similar.


----------



## Aquari

Man I don't even know, maybe BettaLeaf? I'll probably spend a good 3hrs just staring at the island name screen trying to make a good name tho 

EDIT: I've decided to go with Loachee (watch that change tho LOL)


----------



## deerprongs

While I've yet to completely decide, I know for certain that I want to do something Jurassic Park-oriented. I plan on making my whole island be JP-themed, so I'm really hoping for some neat items! But, to give an idea I might do *Isla Sorna* or *Isla Nublar.* However I'm actually leaning toward Sorna's code name which was *Site B.* So yeah, we'll see! 

_aye no stealing btw lmao, ya'll are creative enough on your own!_ Love all the names though guys!


----------



## Aubrey895

I'm liking 
Seaside
Kanovia
Palm Harbor (which probably won't fit)


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going with Seaside, I just thought of it today~


----------



## Shannon1

I've named my towns the same thing since Wild World.  I normally named my towns Hillside because I thought it fit well with the out of bounds area being blocked by high hills. However, the islands don't have that anymore lol, but I think it will be fine because we have the multilayered islands.


----------



## maxii

koimarx! just a name i made up myself


----------



## xara

apricity :3


----------



## Nooblord

I’ll probably stick with Charmelo, just rolls off the tongue.

But if we get a 10 character limit I miiiight go with Wit’s End.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've been thinking for a while now. I'm probably gonna go for naming my town Aurelia. It's based on a fictional country in the Ace Combat series. To top it off, I'd probably still name my character Yoshi or name a new one which would be Philip.


----------



## minisam

I’m thinking Dewbay (a play on Dubai) or Poppysea.


----------



## Mothership

Really wish we knew how many letters we can use for our island's name. I'm really hoping for more than 8 this time. I have a few names that I'm considering, but I'm nowhere close to choosing one yet.


----------



## Hazeltuft

i will probably name it after my new leaf town atm, vonbelle.
it's not really a common name either- which i really like!

i'm not sure if any of you guys feel the same way; but i only really like to choose names that people aren't really using. makes it feel more unique!


----------



## KhalidPrecious

_Destiny_, I will name it after *Kingdom Hearts*' _Destiny Island_.
Is it nice? My bother says it's really basic.


----------



## r a t

I’m thinking of Lunaria, it’s a type of flower but it sounds v pretty, I might alter it closer to the time, Lunarium also sounds whimsical


----------



## DylanMcGrann

_Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ was my fist Animal Crossing, and I named my town in that game Zooton.  I was pretty happy with that name and thought it was cute.

For _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ I’m thinking Zoolia, Zoolila, Zuola, Commizoa, or Civizoa.  It also depends on if the game automatically puts some title after the town name.  For instance I really like the sound of “Civizoa Isle.”  But I’m pretty undecided at this point.


----------



## Toska

Well my friends and I were going to come up with a name, and we decided on Haimish. Then, all of the sudden, they want to name is Carcass. Like a dead animal. So, I've decided to make my own town so I can be fully proud of it. I plan on naming it Haimish, Glacious, or Meraki.


----------



## Nix

Cicero, I am a huge Skyrim fan and my last town (obviously) was named Cicero but i didnt get to play it enough so I'd love to continue in ACNH and hopefully get some use out of the name this time.


----------



## Little__Ham

I will name my town Alfalorm!
This weird name is how I've been calling my towns ever since I first played an AC game and I've never changed it out of nostalgia.

It doesn't mean anything, other than I was trying to find a "unique" sounding name and this is the first thing that came to mind back then.


----------



## Evil_Meloetta

I"ll probably name it Magicaland just live I've done in all my previous games lol.


----------



## Blackreach

Nix said:


> Cicero, I am a huge Skyrim fan and my last town (obviously) was named Cicero but i didnt get to play it enough so I'd love to continue in ACNH and hopefully get some use out of the name this time.



Ah i remember the clown companion, i used to name mine Solitude or whiterun, good times.


----------



## MissShema

Nix said:


> Cicero, I am a huge Skyrim fan and my last town (obviously) was named Cicero but i didnt get to play it enough so I'd love to continue in ACNH and hopefully get some use out of the name this time.



That's a wonderful name! I love Cicero! He's the best


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm struggling hard with this.... but I need to know how many characters I'm allowed before this can really be decided. I like names that have Bay or Key at the end of them which cuts a lot of characters down for that....


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Part of me wants to go with my classic 'Kokiri' (what I name all of my AC towns, and Harvest Moon farms), but another part of me really wants to do something new. The trouble is, I have almost 0 ideas for a different town name. I'd like to do something pretty and floral-themed, but I think I'll just wait and see how many characters we're allowed before I get my heart set on anything.


----------



## sierra

Either Sandcastle, Seasong and I like Peach Beach but prob too many characters.


----------



## Abyrae

I am still sold on naming my island Arcadia, but if I ever get a Switch Lite on top of my regular Switch and make a second island, I am thinking of naming it Koholint.


----------



## sauceisis

Probably going to go with Bliss because that's always been my town name! haha


----------



## Lily-Ann

Depends on the character limit. .. probably I'll go with Neverland or an Hawaiian name.


----------



## Khaelis

So.. after a bit more thought I have decided that even if there's a larger character limit, that I will pick "Seliana" as my Island's name. I've grown rather fond of the name in recent days.


----------



## Knockaboot

Crossing my fingers for a sliiightly longer town name limit...I'm thinking of naming my town Tymbaltun! I've done stuff like Estival, Autumnal...more seasonal names in the past (and I'm not quite sure what I did when I was much younger), but I wanted to make a name that's more unique but invokes those kinda vibes. Hence "tymbal" = the organ cicadas and similar insects use to create sound, which reminds me of a lot of lazy summer days! I'm technically more of an autumn person, though, so if I think of something similarly cute for that, who knows...


----------



## sinead

Probably 'Tedllie' (maybe a different spelling, Teddlie, Tedddllie, Tedlie) as it's a fusion of both of my dogs names, Teddy and Mollie


----------



## Yewynn

Oh boy, I'm the biggest perfectionist and this is already messing me up, lmao. The favorites on my list are Elldaye, Esteri, Riverrun, Sunlynn and Madi. I might go with my current town name, Skai.


----------



## jcmbangor

I really had not given it much thought. Since Gamecube my primary town has always been Willowby...it's my eight character abbreviation of the town in my favorite 60s Twilight Zone episode... "A Stop at Willoughby"  If we get to use ten characters I will probably use Willoughby.

However, The past couple of days I have been thinking about some other names..

Bali H'ai (exotic island in the musical South Pacific...in the film they used Makna Mountain in Kauai, Hawaii and the name translates to "gift from heaven" . The show  was based on Tales of the South Pacific by James Mitchner and his inspiration for Bali H'ai was the recently active volcanic island Ambae in Vanuta.

Weeki Wachee (Florida state park with a water park featuring hot springs and the famous Weeki Watchee mermaids)

Shangri-la (mythical utopian valley in the Himalayas...dictionary definition...a beautiful, imaginary place where life approaches perfection)


----------



## xara

apricity - it means the warmth pf the sun in winter :3


----------



## RisingSun

My hubby suggested Ho'omaha .... which is what google translated relax to be in Hawaiian.  I think I will probably go with that


----------



## meggiewes

I haven't decided yet. I was thinking of something foresty with the word oak or elm in it, but now I'm thinking about doing something in Hawaiin, Samoan, or a different polynesian language. It reminds me of Pokemon Sun where I have my character named a Hawaiin name.


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm thinking probably Lilycove, but possibly a Hawaiian or faux Hawaiian sounding name. 

Lonolulu and Lulukoko are both from other games I've played.  

Or there's Lanikai after a beach I liked in Hawaii, or Nanikai which means beautiful sea. I'm still exploring the Hawaiian-esqe options.


----------



## sierra

WhitBit said:


> I'm thinking probably Lilycove, but possibly a Hawaiian or faux Hawaiian sounding name.
> 
> Lonolulu and Lulukoko are both from other games I've played.
> 
> Or there's Lanikai after a beach I liked in Hawaii, or Nanikai which means beautiful sea. I'm still exploring the Hawaiian-esqe options.




Lanikai is fire


----------



## Speeny

I?ll be completely honest and say I have no idea yet. I think I?ll even start jotting down name ideas & themes at some stage soon. If not, a name will come to me once I have to actually name the island in-game. The design/theme will be more important to me overall. 

The one problem I?m facing now that I think about it is I?ll have to be very set on the name of my island and overall theme/design as it?s one island per console. Especially for the entire one year play through at least! I can imagine if I?m not happy with my decisions early on, it?d be a pain having to reset especially as it?ll be a new game and having to play catch-up with seasonal bugs/fish etc.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

If they increase the character limit, it'll be Daguerreo.


----------



## kkfenrir

I've finally decided to settle on the name Falkreath!
In honour of my FFXIV character's surname & the Skyrim location of course! :3c


----------



## sierra

inkogeki said:


> I've finally decided to settle on the name Falkreath!
> In honour of my FFXIV character's surname & the Skyrim location of course! :3c




Wow someone whose actually chosen. I admire you. Great name too!


----------



## Cupcakebby

My entire island depends on the character limit being increased. Otherwise, I have nothing. 

• Fish n’ Chips

I think it’s whimsical and cute. Also reminds me of Harry Potter world. My favorite meal there.


----------



## xara

Cupcakebby said:


> My entire island depends on the character limit being increased. Otherwise, I have nothing.
> 
> • Fish n’ Chips
> 
> I think it’s whimsical and cute. Also reminds me of Harry Potter world. My favorite meal there.



wait that’s actually really cute, i love it


----------



## silasthevillager

Still undecided. I have a month, I'm waiting for something to come to me.


----------



## Carole

So far I don't have names for my town or character. I am hoping that the Nintendo Direct tomorrow gives us some idea of how many letters we can use for a town name, or character name.


----------



## skogkyst

I'll probably wait until I get the game to decide on a town name. The ones I make up on the spot always seem to feel the most natural.


----------



## band

I think I have a few ideas for mine, I don't know which I'll go with yet!

- Grenadilla (type of hardwood)
- Petaluma (MFM Karen's hometown...)
- Rocky Point (one of my favorite band pieces)
- Aspen (another one of my favorite band pieces)


----------



## LilD

I was originally going to keep my New Leaf Town name, Starfall. After the direct, I decided to change the name to something I used as a secondary/trade town in New Leaf.  I found a dodo airlines ticket creator in reddit and had some fun.


----------



## Lyraa

I was thinking Moonwisp, but I'm not entirely sure yet but we still have a month left so I'm trying to not rush and pressure myself ^-^


----------



## sierra

Im dying to know the character limit, there's speculation that it's 10 but I need to know fr before I get my heart set on a name.


----------



## Ghoste

I'm thinking of either Spirit Bay or Necropolis. Likely Spirit Bay in case i decide not to do an alternative-type town, I feel like that name could work for something else as well.


----------



## Aubrey895

I’m thinking Kanovia.


----------



## cIementine

i'm thinking either primrose or moondale or honeymere. i want my character name to be clementine, but if the character count doesn't allow it, i'll go for mabel or clover instead.


----------



## Penellope

Considering naming mine "Westbury" because that is my town name in ACNL. Always like Celestia, that's my farm name in Stardew Valley. But I'm also thinking I wanna create something new and cute and unique. OH the struggle!


----------



## potpourri

I'm planning on naming my island Popouri! It was originally Potpourri, but we're still not certain about character limits, and the shortened version's grown on me. My character's name is going to be Chamomile, so I wanted something cute and thematic.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Probably Sayama! I've stuck with it for a while now, and it sounds just right for the theme I want to go for. I based the name off of the forest that Totoro was inspired by! I want to make a naturey and fairy/magical themed town, and I think that the origins of the name would fit perfectly with the vibes and ideas im going for! I love some of the other responses' names!


----------



## Geneve

I had originally planned to name my island "Boondopolis" to reference Wild World. My second choice was Solace Isle. However, if this character limit of 10 thing turns out to be true, that eliminates both of them. I'm now considering Wild Isle or Nacho Isle, but have yet to make a final decision. Guess I'll figure it out soon enough, lol.


_I was really hoping for a character limit of 12! Oh well._


----------



## cherrygirl

I don't have any concrete names ideas yet however, I really like the names Serenity, Elysium and Pinegrove. So I'll probably name it something along the lines of those.


----------



## Speeny

I thought about it and even though I commented before, I might name my island Sotoba. The town from one of my favourite Anime series Shiki. If I choose to predominantly base the island around horror/dark themes, it'll work out well. If not, I still like it or will think of something else.


----------



## Mokuren

I am still going with Amalthea. I was happy that Merupuri was the only island in the dream suite with this name, hope same goes with Amalthea


----------



## Jas

i'm not sure yet! i've been juggling SO so many options:

mayfair
gelsey or gelsey bay
wabi-sabi
siren isle
queequeg
spectre (from my favourite movie, big fish!)


----------



## Loreley

I'll probably go with Amalfi, an Italian coastal town.


----------



## isabll

I think I _might_ go for Argadnel, Antillia/Antilia or Scylla. The first two are mythical islands and the last one is the mythical sea monster. I prefer Antillia out of the three, but since I'll play with my brother and likely my father as well I might let them have a say in it.


----------



## drowningfairies

I still haven't quite figured it out, as I usually go with themes and go from there.
With as much that has been shown in NH, I haven't decided if I do want a theme this time or not.
So far I've had a Twilight, Salem, and Macaron, so I'm going to try to not do those three.


----------



## Winona

I'm having a hard time right now. I chose to name it Ponyo long ago and still like it very much.
But for a couple of days now, I'm thinking of naming it Matcha. I really love and have been fascinated by Japan for most of my life, I love Matcha tea and think that it sounds really cute and island-ey. Me and my boyfriend also plan to visit Japan for the first time next year or the year after (depending on when we've saved up enough) - so that would also match my anticipation and joy.
But I'll most likely stick with Ponyo since all of my friends prefer that name and I love Ghibli!


----------



## OLoveLy

I gonna give my island with a name sounds like nature, calm and cute. (still looking for the inspiration...) 
٩(｡?́‿?̀｡)


----------



## sierra

I have a weird aversion to words that end in the same vowel which is making it really hard to find a cute Spanish name because I?ll the ones I like end in ?a?.


----------



## Megan.

I'm going to name mine Rokkenjima. It's from an visual novel that I hold very close to my heart and this seems like the perfect opportunity as it's an island as well!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I'm thinking of naming mine honeycomb if the character limit is higher!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Megatastic said:


> I'm going to name mine Rokkenjima. It's from an visual novel that I hold very close to my heart and this seems like the perfect opportunity as it's an island as well!



The only thing awkward about that is the "jima" part of that name means island. That means it'd be called "Rokkenjima Island" in-game, or "Rokken Island Island".


----------



## Loreley

DJStarstryker said:


> The only thing awkward about that is the "jima" part of that name means island. That means it'd be called "Rokkenjima Island" in-game, or "Rokken Island Island".



is it confirmed that "-island" will be added in-game? as far as I know the direct implied that this will not be the case, referring to "Ninten" (the island in the direct) only as "Ninten" and not "Ninten island" in villager conversations.


----------



## Winona

Loreley said:


> is it confirmed that "-island" will be added in-game? as far as I know the direct implied that this will not be the case, referring to "Ninten" (the island in the direct) only as "Ninten" and not "Ninten island" in villager conversations.



Also, another map in the direct showed the name "Nintenland". If at all, they automatically add "land", but not "island". But I thinkn (and hope) that Nintenland was just a completely different island than Ninten, because that would confirm 10-character-names at least.


----------



## Khaelis

Winona said:


> Also, another map in the direct showed the name "Nintenland". If at all, they automatically add "land", but not "island". But I thinkn (and hope) that Nintenland was just a completely different island than Ninten, because that would confirm 10-character-names at least.



It is possible they used Nintenland because Nintendoland could have been too long to fit. If that's the case, character limit is likely 10.


----------



## ChibiCutlet

Cutlet because it reminds me of the times I watched Fruits basket(anime) I was eating a Pork Cutlet. So Cutlet will be the name of my island


----------



## Slothie

I'm naming mine "Camp Feral". It's a furry con I go to every year, but it'll also fit really nice with the theme of animals on an island. My island will be very nature / camp like and arranged like a camp ground!


----------



## MirraJade

I always name my towns after flowers and after thinking for a while, I've settled on Rosebelle for my island


----------



## StiX

My new leaf town was called Fewlane (Anagram of New Leaf) I can't think of a anagram for New Horizons though... so I'm actually not sure yet.


----------



## fakemuseum

I want it to be very simple so I may go with "Clean Air"


----------



## Grimsly

Seahaven! I can't remember the last time I had a town with any other name haha!


----------



## sierra

I just heard my grandpa call our doggie “Chiquito” that’s so cute and sweet!! I put it on the list of maybes


----------



## meggiewes

StiX said:


> My new leaf town was called Fewlane (Anagram of New Leaf) I can't think of a anagram for New Horizons though... so I'm actually not sure yet.



Just in case you still can't think of one, here is a fun anagram solver. I use it to make my own puzzles sometimes.


----------



## Mothership

I have chosen names for my character and my island. Keeping both a secret for now.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I like Pastoria Bay, but I haven't settled on anything yet. My NL town was named Village so as long as I'm a little more creative this time around I'll be okay.


----------



## Speeny

So I've read previous comments and have been thinking...
Is anybody planning to name their island something completely made up that is not based off of anything nor makes any sense...just sounds good and might fit? I might end up doing this. Lol. Can be completely original that way.


----------



## sierra

Speeny said:


> So I've read previous comments and have been thinking...
> Is anybody planning to name their island something completely made up that is not based off of anything nor makes any sense...just sounds good and might fit? I might end up doing this. Lol. Can be completely original that way.



I tried to makeup words but they all end up sounding like over the counter medications


----------



## Verecund

Speeny said:


> So I've read previous comments and have been thinking...
> Is anybody planning to name their island something completely made up that is not based off of anything nor makes any sense...just sounds good and might fit? I might end up doing this. Lol. Can be completely original that way.



I've done this for a previous town and wanted to do it again for my island, but every time I finally come up with something that sounds nice, I google it only to find out it's someone's last name or the name of a random window company or something.


----------



## SheepMareep

sierra said:


> I tried to makeup words but they all end up sounding like over the counter medications



Welcome to...
Pepto! / carvedilol! / gabapentin! / lasix!
Sertraline could work if ac is ur antidepressant l m a o
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## JKDOS

Speeny said:


> So I've read previous comments and have been thinking...
> Is anybody planning to name their island something completely made up that is not based off of anything nor makes any sense...just sounds good and might fit? I might end up doing this. Lol. Can be completely original that way.



I did for Wild World. Years after the release, I remade my town and called it Plutonia (Plew-tone-Ee-ah). Of course even though Googling that word comes up with some results, I did manage to come up with it randomly on my own while trying to think of a made up name that sounded interesting.


----------



## TheKrimsonpumpkin

After some thinking I have decided on Wayward instead. for very personal reasons


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Cosmos


----------



## LunarMako

I kinda like the idea of using one of the Jurassic Park Islands. To bad their was dinosaur villagers. Haha. I may use Isla Sorna or Isla Nublar. That's not set in stone though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might depend on if its 8 or 10 characters though. I have heard people saying both. So we will see. I need to put more thought into it backups.


----------



## Ninie

I’m still brainstorming but I want something with a peaceful tune like the feeling you get when you are by the seashore. 
So far I like best “Pacific” and “Umi”. But I’ll prob find something better by the time the game is out.


----------



## Fayde

I'm undecided between recycling my town name from AC:NL (Lunabell) or to go with an entirely new name (Loveis). Will probably wait till I get the game and have a feel of how the island is like before deciding c:


----------



## AquaMarie

Speeny said:


> So I've read previous comments and have been thinking...
> Is anybody planning to name their island something completely made up that is not based off of anything nor makes any sense...just sounds good and might fit? I might end up doing this. Lol. Can be completely original that way.



I have been kind of trying to do that,  but it's been hard! 

Yesterday "Lumeria" popped into my head and I can't find any meaning behind it. The closest I can find is Lemuria, which ironically is the name of a supposed lost continent. 

In trying to assign my own meaning to Lumeria I came up with "Light of the Sea". One of the meanings of "Lu" is light (as seen in luminous), and "Meria" is apparently a baby name,  with one of the meanings being "of the Sea"

To whoever happens to be reading this,  I'd love your input on the name.  I feel nervous using an essentially made up name for some reason.  

Other ideas I've had are:

Lilycove (if 8 is the limit)

Belleview (if they increase the limit)


----------



## Jhine7

Olympus/ Mt. Olympus/ Mount Olympus depending on the character limit.


----------



## Relly

I think I've decided on Fayland now but that could well change


----------



## ghasterr

I'm planning on naming my town Aether. In ACNL, me and my friends had a sorta matching sweets theme for our town names (The towns were Honey, Sugar, Vanilla, and mine was Cream). I suggested space themed names this time around for New Horizons, and we've got the names Milky Way, Meteor, Starbits, and Aether for me!


----------



## Limon

I think I'm going to call it Sunshade, which is a location in Octopath Traveler. At first it was going to be Puetro Valor (from Dragon Quest 11) but that's lengthy and has a space in it.


----------



## BleenaRina

Right now I'm leaning towards Laelia, which is an orchid breed, but I also have a list of other names I would like to name my Island.


----------



## doefriend

So far our plan is to name it Cardinal.

If this was just my town I'd possibly stick with what my AC towns have historically usually been called, which is Pringle, but I'm sharing this one with my girlfriend. Pringle is a really dumb name that I just came up with because I had no ideas and there was a tube of Pringles on my desk... but I've grown attached. 

But with Cardinal it's easy to imagine a really nice looking flag. Black and red like the bird, or maybe I'll even draw a little cardinal on it if I feel like it.


----------



## Noctis

I think I'm going with Treasure. I already have some planned ideas to go with the name of my island. I could probably change my mind but I then my planned idea would be scrapped. I think seaside was what I qas originally going for I remember correctly but I'm getting into the last changes.


----------



## Speeny

I'm still deciding on a name. It's really tough. I want to base my island name off something relating to purple or mist. 

Sotoba (Village name from one of my favourite Anime Shiki. Though seeing as it's a village and not an island, may not work.)
Melt (This just sounds kind of cute.)
Dusk
Murk 
Lavuve (Lavender/Mauve)
Vioplum (Violet/Plum)

Still thinking though...


----------



## sierra

I really want a Spanish name and so far I've accumulated

Llueve (rains)
Noche (night)
Encanto (spell)
Oxomoco (ancient deity)


and Chiquito (tiny) bc thats what my grandparents call my dog and it's cute everytime


----------



## fink

sierra said:


> I really want a Spanish name and so far I've accumulated
> 
> Llueve (rains)
> Noche (night)
> Encanto (spell)
> Oxomoco (ancient deity)
> 
> 
> and Chiquito (tiny) bc thats what my grandparents call my dog and it's cute everytime



If you need more Spanish inspiration some pretty ones I can think of are- 
Isla Bonita or just bonita (beautiful island)
Cosita (little)
Amistad (friendship)
Vida Marina (sea life)
Isla del Sue?o (island of dreams)

For my own island I was choosing between some pokemon names like Alola or Cinnabar (my acnl town was viridian) but I ended up randomly choosing Numenor (isle of men) from lord of the rings. Just liked the way it sounded.


----------



## sierra

fink said:


> If you need more Spanish inspiration some pretty ones I can think of are-
> Isla Bonita or just bonita (beautiful island)
> Cosita (little)
> Amistad (friendship)
> Vida Marina (sea life)
> Isla del Sue?o (island of dreams)
> 
> For my own island I was choosing between some pokemon names like Alola or Cinnabar (my acnl town was viridian) but I ended up randomly choosing Numenor (isle of men) from lord of the rings. Just liked the way it sounded.




Your suggestions are so pretty. Especially Sueno. wowow 

Cinnabar hits different and its really pretty irl


----------



## fogwood

I'm probably going to stick to my guns and name it Fogwood / Mistwood like in my previous games! I really love the name, so I'll probably keep it!


----------



## Kristen

Probably Delfino because it's the first thing I think of when I think of an island


----------



## LilyLynne

My character will be named Lily as my Ac characters always are. It was a nickname my brother gave me when we were teenage, not after the flower but he called me Lily or Lily-white because i was so fair skinned and never could tan). 

My town will be called Carribie. I was thinking of island names (sort of like Caribbean) and was trying maybe to shorten it. I ended up with Carribie, which happens to also be the name of a Conservation Park in Australia. Anyway I thought it was cute. 

I used to do London or England in honor of my mother who is English, but it doesnt seem good for a island like this.


----------



## tajikey

Originally, I was going with Exeter. But now, I've settled on ExIsle, as in Exeter Island, and, well, exile. You know, because it's a deserted island.


----------



## AquaMarie

LilyLynne said:


> My character will be named Lily as my Ac characters always are. It was a nickname my brother gave me when we were teenage, not after the flower but he called me Lily or Lily-white because i was so fair skinned and never could tan).
> 
> My town will be called Carribie. I was thinking of island names (sort of like Caribbean) and was trying maybe to shorten it. I ended up with Carribie, which happens to also be the name of a Conservation Park in Australia. Anyway I thought it was cute.
> 
> I used to do London or England in honor of my mother who is English, but it doesnt seem good for a island like this.



Carribie is really cute! (Love the name Lily too)


----------



## buniichu

I would name my island, Akashi.


----------



## Fayde

Speeny said:


> I'm still deciding on a name. It's really tough. I want to base my island name off something relating to purple or mist.
> 
> Sotoba (Village name from one of my favourite Anime Shiki. Though seeing as it's a village and not an island, may not work.)
> Melt (This just sounds kind of cute.)
> Dusk
> Murk
> Lavuve (Lavender/Mauve)
> Vioplum (Violet/Plum)
> 
> Still thinking though...



Just so you know, Sotoba for an island would work fine! c:
The kanji of Sotoba is 外場 which roughly translates to 'outside area', and it could be perfect for a remote island.

Also, Shiki is one of my favourite anime to watch during Halloween <3


----------



## mocha.

*Have you decided on an island name?*

I started a poll on twitter because I couldn't decide between 3 options, but people were kind enough to vote and so I've decided to name my island Calypso! c:




I think how it'll be referred to is a big factor as well - will it be just the name on it's own or will they refer to it as Calypso island? 

Has anybody else decided on a name yet?


----------



## Burumun

Calypso is a nice name! 

I think I'll go with Colibri Key if we get at least 11 characters, or maybe just Colibri/Kolibri if we don't, but I'm still not 100% sure.


----------



## iExist

Personally, I'm going for "Muunspore." (Copyrighted... sort of. I'd rather nobody used it.) A mixture of Sunspore and Moon. It's gonna be a town that looks good in day or night, split into quarters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You get 10 characters at least. Unless Nintendo showed... Hacked footage?


----------



## Winona

I want to name it Ponyo, but currently Matcha is also going through my head...


----------



## Lundy

Winona said:


> I want to name it Ponyo, but currently Matcha is also going through my head...



Ponyo sounds so cute!

I think I'm going to name my island Lundy, after the little island off Devon.


----------



## mocha.

You all have such cute island names!! 

I was stuck between buttercup, calypso and sycamore -  my last NL town was called Sycamore so I wanted something a little different.


----------



## Romaki

Yeah, I was googling islands for inspiration and quickly found one I liked.


----------



## pinkfawn

I definitely have a list of names I want, but I still have to decide. I'll think about it more closer to the launch so I have time to sit with the names and think them over.


----------



## Aubrey895

Ooooh I like that name.

I am planing to use Kanovia. Idk I am kinda liking it. It could still change, but when I get my game i am not spending long trying to decide so if I don't think of anything else Kanovia it is.


----------



## JKDOS

Still thinking about using Hantu

https://justcause.fandom.com/wiki/Hantu_Island


----------



## Varan

I'm still deciding between Bermeja or Solstheim.


----------



## TheCelestial11

It will be Celestia.


----------



## JKDOS

Varan said:


> or Solstheim.



Ah, I see you're a man of culture as well


----------



## DrFizzles

Since I'm from the US my first thought was naming it like the US Virgin Islands (St. Thomas, St. Croix, etc.).

Still hadn't decided


----------



## Rhythrin

I actually just made a thread for this as I can't decide. Click here if you want to help me!


----------



## Khaelis

I'm currently going with Seliana, but I might go with something else if I think of something that I like more than my current choice.


----------



## Scrafty

i have a few in mind but it's hard to settle on one


----------



## Garrett

Yes, I've decided on my character name and island name. Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## LilBee

mocha. said:


> You all have such cute island names!!
> 
> I was stuck between buttercup, calypso and sycamore -  my last NL town was called Sycamore so I wanted something a little different.



My ACNL town was called sycamore!


----------



## Colette

The only name I've come up with is Papillon (french for butterfly), but I might also go back to my usual naming scheme of a fruit variety (Valencia, Braeburn, Cayenne).


----------



## Antonio

I am thnking about naming my town BigBooty


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm thinking possibly Lumeria. It's just something that came to me one day. When you break down the word it means "Light of the Sea". (Lu=Light, Meria=of the sea). 

My other ideas are more generic, but I still like them. 

Belleview, Lilycove, Seabrook, or Faraway Bay (of they all fit)

I'm pretty indecisive,  so I'd love some input, lol.


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o

I'll choose something related to stars, mythology or gemstones. I have no specific idea but maybe Amethist, Emerald, Chalcedony, Tourmaline, Sunstone, Heliodor, Asphodel, Atlantis, Hesperides, Somerset, Avalon, Fortunate, Caer Sidi, C?ailnge, Pomegranate and much more ! A big list, you can see haha. I'll depend of the number of letters allowed in this AC ; for me, eight is not enough !


----------



## mocha.

You're all so creative with your names! I can't wait to see what your towns will look like ♡ 



blueasteria said:


> I'll choose something related to stars, mythology or gemstones. I have no specific idea but maybe Amethist, Emerald, Chalcedony, Tourmaline, Sunstone, Heliodor, Asphodel, Atlantis, Hesperides, Somerset, Avalon, Fortunate, Caer Sidi, C?ailnge, Pomegranate and much more ! A big list, you can see haha. I'll depend of the number of letters allowed in this AC ; for me, eight is not enough !




I really really like the name Pomegranate! Hopefully they'll allow enough characters for it c:


----------



## SaffronCrossing

My New Leaf town is called Saffron and I'm going to keep my mayor who is called Cinnamon. I want to keep the spice theme so I'm going to call my island Cassia which is a type of cinnamon


----------



## DJStarstryker

blueasteria said:


> I'll choose something related to stars, mythology or gemstones. I have no specific idea but maybe Amethist, Emerald, Chalcedony, Tourmaline, Sunstone, Heliodor, Asphodel, Atlantis, Hesperides, Somerset, Avalon, Fortunate, Caer Sidi, C?ailnge, Pomegranate and much more ! A big list, you can see haha. I'll depend of the number of letters allowed in this AC ; for me, eight is not enough !



If you name it Atlantis, your island might sink into the ocean.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

In New Leaf, my town was called Teaville because my irl name starts with the letter, T. However, that gives a more town or village vibe, so I have no idea if I will keep it or come up with something else. In the past I have used Teaville, Narnia, Paris, and Italy. It'd be cool to have some pop culture name, but I also want my island to be my own.


----------



## Sanaki

Either Yevon, Spira, Sulani, or something else. I'm not trying to go through with a tropical theme because of the nature of the game having seasons.


----------



## meo

I have some I pondered a bit that I like but I'm not really hard trying to decide yet until the game gets closer.


----------



## Lemons

I haven't decided yet. My WW, CF and NL were all named Tellius because of Fire Emblem. It's finally time to change that!
I'm thinking of either Yunmeng or Il Mheg, but then I might try to think of an original name instead of referencing something, not sure...


----------



## Kattastic

I?m thinking about going with Ithica. Got that Greek mythology vibe


----------



## meggiewes

It depends on if they automatically attach anything to it or not. I keep wondering if your island will end up being "____land" or something similar. If it was just ______ Island it would be one thing. But, ______land would be something else.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Sorry if this has been mentioned in this thread already, but have we had any sort of solid confirmation on the character limit for naming our island yet? This is a major factor in my choice of name. My current favorite would take 11 characters, so I’m a little worried I won’t be able to use it.


----------



## tajikey

I will be Tajikey of ExIsle (or Exisle).


----------



## meggiewes

tajikey said:


> I will be Tajikey of ExIsle (or Exisle).



Oh no! It sounds like you are exiling yourself with that one!


----------



## horan

Hopefully, there are enough characters to go with Wonderland, as that’s the one that the three of us who will be sharing the island agreed on! Otherwise, we’re really in for it &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Brookie

Alluravail! I got "vail" from a fantasy kingdom name generator (there are gens for other types of places/themes too) and I also combined allure with it.


----------



## xara

that?s a nice name! my island will be called apricity, which means the warmth of the sun c:


----------



## jeni

thegunpowderincident said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned in this thread already, but have we had any sort of solid confirmation on the character limit for naming our island yet? This is a major factor in my choice of name. My current favorite would take 11 characters, so I’m a little worried I won’t be able to use it.



The most we've seen is 10 characters but Nintendo haven't confirmed anything themselves. I wouldn't lose hope, but I'd have a backup just in case


----------



## thegunpowderincident

jekabu said:


> The most we've seen is 10 characters but Nintendo haven't confirmed anything themselves. I wouldn't lose hope, but I'd have a backup just in case



I have my fingers crossed that it will be 12, since I remember counting character limits for things on other Switch games, and it being 12. But yeah, I’ve got some other name ideas I’m mulling over just in case.


----------



## Elissarosalee

im going with lothlorien or just lorien from lotr


----------



## TheRealWC

Yes, I decided awhile ago. I'm going with Escapada, which is Spanish for "getaway." It really fits the theme of the game and contrasts nicely with my New Leaf town name, which was Polaris.


----------



## SheepMareep

Gardenia!


----------



## Fey

Irishchai said:


> Gardenia!



I hope you mean Gardenai, as stated on your ticket ;p


----------



## Hanif1807

Yep, it's *Zash*, just like my New Leaf town name


----------



## Corndoggy

CocoVille, we are going tropical themed all the way baybeee


----------



## chocopug

I don't know. I've been making a list of ideas but nothing's jumped out as "the one" for me yet.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Decided on "Lunami" I mixed some names off a manga I was reading and after thinking about it, it really fits with what i'd like to name my first islander and the theme of fantasy-orient I would like to attempt : )


----------



## DaisyFan

I'm going to name my island Sanditon, after a fictional resort of the same name by Jane Austen (unfinished novel). Also, I watched the show Sanditon on TV and I thought that that name would be great for my island.


----------



## sierra

no no no


----------



## LokiBoy

I'm going to call my town Slippery Rock, a place I used to go to during my childhood.


----------



## Pokeking

Continuing my naming trend from New Leaf, I'm going with something based on Lovecraft, but haven't finalized the name just yet. I have a short list of a couple names.


----------



## pocky

I was thinking of naming my NA town Eggshell after a science fiction story by the name of The Egg


----------



## jim

i haven't been able to think of any good names i like enough to actually consider ever since the announcement. i usually just make up my town names on the fly.

this time around now that i've been anticipating the release so much i'm actually thinking up a ton of names! i like so many that i can't choose! i'm also hoping the character limit really has been expanded, otherwise some of the nice ones i've thought up will be useless....


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Initially was thinking of Miyako, which is an island in Japan where my friend was born.

However, I'm not _100%_ sold which is why I'm also considering names of different planetary moons:

Callisto (Jupiter, also from Cowboy Bebop), Aegaeon (Saturn, smallest of its moons!), Setebos (Uranus), and Galatea (Neptune).


----------



## sunchild

I haven't been able to think of one that I like and I've been thinking over it for the past few days. I'm leaning towards more of the cosmic or floral themed name but nothing in particular has stuck out to me. I just know I don't anything that sounds too tropical even though technically we're on an "island"
I still have time to decide of course, but I'm determined to finalize one before it comes out because I really don't want to stare at my screen for hours when it comes out because I can't think of a name I like lol.


----------



## Jas

i've narrowed my huge list down to Mayfair or Gelsey Bay !! i can't decide!


----------



## neonkyat

hhhh this is so hard for me. All my stuff before was just Hyrule and such, but i should try something new and thoughtful this time. Everyone else has a cute name and i'm just stuck here looking at words sobbing


----------



## Neechan

Considering that my first town name was named after a Zelda game area, I’ll possible name it another Zelda area like before....but I’m trying to branch out with a few other names....


----------



## miyac

I always use variations of Star or Moon like Starlight, Stardust, Moonlight, Moonshine. No idea which one I will use this time though.


----------



## Winona

Neechan said:


> Considering that my first town name was named after a Zelda game area, I’ll possible name it another Zelda area like before....but I’m trying to branch out with a few other names....



What about Hateno, Windfall, Skyloft, Termina, Lanayru, Lurelin?
Windfall and Lurelin are definetely the most fitting for an island setting, but I like all of those.


----------



## Katie97

I was deciding between Wisteria or Sequoia. 

I really love tall trees, so I think I am leaning towards Sequoia. Sequoia Island!


----------



## perfectpeach

Considering that my NL town is called Lilyroot I'm thinking of Lilycove for my island ^_^


----------



## visibleghost

not yet, at first i thought i would just use the same name as i used for my main new leaf town but then i realized that that's boring, so now i don't know! i will have to think about it


----------



## SheepMareep

Fey said:


> I hope you mean Gardenai, as stated on your ticket ;p



Oh god I've been caught red handed ;;
Gardenai..... there may be no other choice.....


----------



## Neechan

Winona said:


> What about Hateno, Windfall, Skyloft, Termina, Lanayru, Lurelin?
> Windfall and Lurelin are definetely the most fitting for an island setting, but I like all of those.



I can definitely see myself choosing either windfall, lurelin or lanayru  (I actually already used skyloft before)


----------



## AlyssaAC

I haven't really decided yet, as I'm waiting to get the game first to see what the character limit is, but originally I was going to go with Lollilia. I just happen to be thinking of lollipops one day and so I took a little bit from that word "lolli" and I've always liked names that end with "lia", so that's what I came up with. Thoughts anyone? o:

Also, I was thinking of using Oceana again, as that was my very first town ever when I first played New Leaf, but I don't know about that one either...


----------



## tajikey

meggiewes said:


> Oh no! It sounds like you are exiling yourself with that one!



Pun intended!


----------



## Soot Sprite

Pastoria Bay is what I'm thinking of, but I don't know if I'm totally set on that. I'm just hoping we can have long island names because all of the ideas I've had are way more than NL allowed.


----------



## Videl

I have! I was originally going to pick something from Final Fantasy X (my New Leaf town was Spira.) However, I decided that in honor of my love for Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (and the hype that I have for its remaster on the Switch) I will name my island Lynari. I'm a big fan of the Selkie race, so Lynari Isle just seems so right.


----------



## RainbowGrace

I'll have Rainbow, as I always do~ But I'm so excited to see everyone else's ideas, if there ever is a way to visit (like with dream addresses) it would be awesome to see all these themed towns!


----------



## SaminalCrossing

I kind of want to name my town Purin as I did in New Leaf, but... hhhhh. Almost want a different name but I'm absolutely clueless lol. Maybe something to branch off of Cinna or Mocha?


----------



## Mayor Jack

I have a few ideas for island names but one of my favorites is Ukiyo. It means 'The Floating World' in Japanese and I think it is a beautiful name for an island.


----------



## The Orange

You know, I have actually really struggled over this...

Then I was laying here tonight thinking about my kids trying key lime pie for the first time the other night and it clicked with me...Key Lime would be kind of fun as an island name. 

Does it make much sense with my character's name Platypi? No. But at some point you have to anticipate odd choices from the person obsessed with platypuses.


----------



## cyleris

humilau, after the resort city in pokemon black and white 2
picked the name instantly after finding out that we're naming an island not a town


----------



## towki

*Island Names*

I might name mine "Destiny" due to me being a fan of KH, or "Elysium" which means paradise.


----------



## xara

my island name is going to be apricity - it means “the warmth of the sun” which i think is fitting for a spring release ahah


----------



## wonderwitch

I’m still working out what I’m going to call it, but I think I’ll go with Witcheart. That’s because I love art, I’m Wiccan and I’m writing an art book for my heART Project, so anything related to heart means a lot to me. That name took forever to come up with! But it feels right, so I’m going to go with it. (Probably)


----------



## The Orange

Key Lime!

Because my husband and I took our kids out to dinner the other night, and the kids and I actually found out our waitress was an AC fan. Well, while we are all discussing our future islands the kids all have Key Lime pie for the first time and one of my daughters absolutely fell in love with it.

Later that night I was up trying to think of what I wanted to name my island and for some reason as I was remembering dinner my mind just latched on to Key Lime.

No real sense to it. No theme.

Mayor Platypi of Key Lime.
Because platypuses aren't required to make sense.


----------



## Nodokana

I'm most likely going to name my island Hiatus.


----------



## tofucrossing

Fellow KH fan here! I'm most likely naming mine Wayfinder! I'm so glad we finally get more letters for naming.


----------



## Fey

itsaplatypus said:


> Key Lime!
> 
> Because my husband and I took our kids out to dinner the other night, and the kids and I actually found out our waitress was an AC fan. Well, while we are all discussing our future islands the kids all have Key Lime pie for the first time and one of my daughters absolutely fell in love with it.
> 
> Later that night I was up trying to think of what I wanted to name my island and for some reason as I was remembering dinner my mind just latched on to Key Lime.
> 
> No real sense to it. No theme.
> 
> Mayor Platypi of Key Lime.
> Because platypuses aren't required to make sense.



That’s a cute name with a lovely story behind it! 
I actually considered some names with “key” in it just because it’s a word and concept/symbol that I’m really fond of.


----------



## Cheerious

Contemplating naming it Boonholm or Aquabrack. If I feel like naming it after something, it'd be The Constant (from Don't Starve) or Pufftop (Starfy).
If I wasn't sure about the name count, I'd go for The Nexus, like Madness Combat.


----------



## John Wick

It was between Purgatory and Parabellum, and I've decided on Parabellum.


----------



## Speeny

I?ve decided on Licorice or Liquorice. 

Probably gonna go with Liquorice though as I like the q in it. Seeing as my theme will be predominantly dark, spooky & gloomy in most areas, I thought the name suits as some people like liquorice, others don?t. Same goes for horror. Plus, liquorice is sold in multiple colours too.


----------



## Mayor Todd

I'd like to call my island either "Castaway Cay" (real life Disney resort island) or "Danger Island" (name of island in Banana Splits TV show from the '70s), but that depends on how much room they give us for our island name.


----------



## towki

I've decided now that either Altas, Maris, or Stormalong should be the name of my island.
The first two sound really nice in my head, while the third is a reference to Flapjack.


----------



## grooviestbaby

i'm naming mine Mystwood :') I've had it planned for years lol


----------



## deerteeth

I've done a lot of thinking and have a huge list, but I have settled on "Pyewacket"  
I am pretty confident we will have a larger character limit due to seeing a player character named Demetrius. If for some reason we don't, I do have many backups, but I have definitely got my heart set on this name! I even got a custom sticker of it made to put on my journal.


----------



## aikatears

Wallwick...got it off an island name generator


----------



## aquaricality

*what are you naming your island?*

i know this is probably a thread that's been made a thousand times already, but i'm curious what other people plan on naming their islands, and more importantly, the reason why.

i'm going to name my island magnolia, partly because i name all my towns after flowers, and partly because "the isle of magnolia" and "magnolia island" both sound very pretty to me. if i for some reason get another switch, whether it be a switch lite or just a normal switch, i don't know what i'm going to name it... maybe hibiscus? that'd be nice!


----------



## Jhine7

"Olympus" to go with my Greek mythology theme.


----------



## jcmbangor

Willoughby...after my favorite 60s Twilight Zone episode "A Stop at Willoughby" . It's a peaceful small town station stop on a train line that SPOILER....

ends up being a version of heaven/the afterlife.
I have had to abbreviate it Willowby in past versions of the game but with 10 letters confirmed I can finally use the full name.


----------



## aquaricality

Jhine7 said:


> "Olympus" to go with my Greek mythology theme.



ooh! i've never done any themed towns before. that's going to be fun, especially with the new terrain and outdoor tools.



jcmbangor said:


> Willoughby...after my favorite 60s Twilight Zone episode "A Stop at Willoughby" . It's a peaceful small town station stop on a train line that SPOILER....
> 
> ends up being a version of heaven/the afterlife.
> I have had to abbreviate it Willowby in past versions of the game but with 10 letters confirmed I can finally use the full name.



oh! i actually really like the twilight zone. i don't remember that episode off the top of my head, but it sounds really good. there's a couple episodes that are my favorites, but for some reason i can never remember the titles of them.


----------



## Sweetley

Either Rosepool (the name I used for my New Leaf town) or something different. Now that it's confirmed that the name can be 10 characters long, I may think about a new name now.


----------



## Iced_Holly

I don't know yet. ;__; That's been one of the hardest things for me to figure out. I've been trying to find something that invokes an island with a peaceful, maybe slightly overgrown forest but nothing has really clicked with me


----------



## Aubrey895

Either Riverlin or Kanovia...I cant pick.


----------



## zeroFLUX

HollyYoshi said:


> I don't know yet. ;__; That's been one of the hardest things for me to figure out. I've been trying to find something that invokes an island with a peaceful, maybe slightly overgrown forest but nothing has really clicked with me



Maybe something with grove worked in?


----------



## sierra

After much much much deliberation I've decided on Summersalt. A play on words on somersault flip. 
It's fresh, dreamy, and my mom likes it so.


----------



## AquaMarie

Your flower theme is really cute,  I think Magnolia makes a beautiful island name. 

I've finally decided on Lumeria (lou merry uh).

It's just a name I made up and it means "Light of the Sea"


----------



## zeroFLUX

sierra said:


> After much much much deliberation I've decided on Summersalt. A play on words on somersault flip.
> It's fresh, dreamy, and my mom likes it so.



The salt play works well for an ocean vibe


----------



## Gigiopo

I have been thinking about two, "Nowhere" because I think it's a pretty nice name for an island, and it's also a reference to a game I really like (Mother 3) and Andromeda as a reference to the Andromeda Galaxy, and I think it's a pretty nice name, but I am still unsure of the name tho.


----------



## Iced_Holly

zeroFLUX said:


> Maybe something with grove worked in?



I kind of want something with 'Falls' in the name, but I don't have anything within the 10 character limit


----------



## zeroFLUX

HollyYoshi said:


> I kind of want something with 'Falls' in the name, but I don't have anything within the 10 character limit



Lost Falls, Cozy Falls, Lazy Falls, Time Falls (Death Stranding reference)


----------



## Holla

I plan on doing a Sailor Moon theme. I'm not set on a name just yet but some ideas so far are:

Crystal, NeoCrystal (wish I could fit a space in between Neo and Crystal), Juban or something to do with Moon.

So far I'm leaning towards Juban as it's very Japanese sounding and definitely fits my theme.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I've decided on Honeydrop (Isle). 
I was considering Hope Song (Island), but naah.


----------



## Hanami

Cherie (my original NL town name) or Myrtle.


----------



## Marte

Probably Monoki. Haven't decided 100% tho, because Petal & Utopia are tempting too.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

HollyYoshi said:


> I kind of want something with 'Falls' in the name, but I don't have anything within the 10 character limit



MistyFalls
Palm Falls
Jade Falls
StonyFalls
Nova Falls
IvoryFalls
LuckyFalls

It's all I can think of. Hopefully there is something there lol good luck!


----------



## Hsn97

I decided on Wildshore or Wildshores (still not sure whether to have the S or not). I wanted to choose a name that meant something personally to me. Wildshore is a nod to Wild World, the first ac game I ever played and what really got me into the series. I also thought it suited the island as it’ll be very wild and undeveloped when we first arrive. I want my town to retain some of that unruly, nature vibe so I thought overall it was pretty fitting.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Leafton, the same town name as my New Leaf town.

Thing is, I wouldn't want to name it just Leafton. I feel like I should go the extra mile and add something new to it.

With two examples:

_Neo Leafton_ _Leafton 2.0_

But since spaces count as characters, I have no choice but to stick them both together as _NeoLeafton_ _Leafton2.0_. But when I put them like that, they just don't look right in my eyes.


----------



## alisapink

I'm thinking of naming my island Delos. It's the island where Artemis and Apollo were born, and I'm going for a celestial, moon-filled vibe, so I think it will fit perfectly. I have a huge fondness for the goddess Artemis so dedicating my town to her will be a cute digital shrine . If not that, probably Moonbriar, just because I like the way it sounds and it still fits the theme.


----------



## Krissi2197

I've been obsessed with League of Legends as of late so I've been thinking of naming my island Runeterra or Ionia, two places in the League universe! Not sure which one to go with though...


----------



## carmenlvsx

My New Horizons island will be named Andromeda, because the new limit is ten characters!!


----------



## sierra

*S‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎u ‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎m‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎m‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎e‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎r‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎s‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎a‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎l‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎t‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎I‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏s‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎l‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎e *​





lol I know I've already commented it like 5 times, I'm just hyped


----------



## Mary

Wisteria, it?s one of my favorite flowers and I?m hoping the trellis from NL makes a comeback. If not, I think it?s still a pretty name.


----------



## cIementine

i think i'm set on honeymere, but might use one of the suffixes, making it honeymere cove.


----------



## marea

probably GardenWell
It is a combination of the cities where i grew up/live.


----------



## Kaireevee

Mine is going to be Fleur Isle or Nova Cove, I haven't decided yet


----------



## xara

so,, i thought i was gonna name my island ‘apricity’ but now i’ve decided on ‘axolotl’ lmao


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've decided on an island name finally. Well, I did a few days ago, but let it simmer in my mind to be sure. I'm naming my island Mahina, which is the Hawaiian word for moon. I lived in Hawaii for 3 years and really enjoyed my time there.


----------



## Hesper

sierra said:


> *S‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎u ‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎m‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎m‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎e‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎r‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎s‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎a‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎l‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎t‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎I‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏s‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎l‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎e *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I know I've already commented it like 5 times, I'm just hyped




Oh, I love how that sounds. 

Hesperides for me: the garden of the sunset nymphs in Greek mythology.


----------



## Mary

Kaireevee said:


> Mine is going to be Fleur Isle or Nova Cove, I haven't decided yet



Ooh love these New Orleans names


----------



## Fayde

I think I've finally settled on Starlune as the name of my island, but then I am quite fond of the name Crescent as well ♥
I may switch on the day itself depending on how I feel about the maps given.


----------



## coffee biscuit

I'm thinking of naming my island Blackwater after the town in the Red Dead Redemption series


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

The only thing that comes to mind right now is Konpeito > < all my past games I?m pretty sure the town names were Pokemon related and now it?s been ~7 years since ACNL and I don?t know what to name my island :?D
Isle Delfino was one I kept mentioning to my cousin but it wasn?t a serious suggestion ;;


----------



## s_heffley

Oh man, I have no idea. I always named my towns "Cooltown" cause that's the stupid name I came up with as a kid and it holds sentimental value. But if "Cooltown" is a dumb name you bet "Coolisland" is even dumber, so I don't think I'm going with that 

If all else fails I'll just pick any old word and run it through a foreign language, can't really go wrong with that method


----------



## Wrathie83

My current new leaf main is called PinkyPie sooo with NH having a 10 character limit, I can have the proper spelling so going with that lol.


----------



## cIementine

Lunaris said:


> I'm thinking of naming my island Blackwater after the town in the Red Dead Redemption series



or tahiti for dutch van der linde's sake


----------



## Sarah3

Since the first game ive always named my town Beetle, not nearly as creative as you guys but I figured might as well keep the trend going haha


----------



## coffee biscuit

pumpkins said:


> or tahiti for dutch van der linde's sake



Ahaha I was thinking that too! If only my native fruit could be mangoes..


----------



## KeatAlex

I don't know what name yet but I know I want to be more creative than I was in NL. My town was named "Pallet"...


----------



## Maiana

Pok'omokko is the name I've decided _for now_.
Wanted to name my town Pyukumuku, but it is a Pok?mon. So I changed it and added my own twist.


----------



## ayeeprill

I think I'm going with Lilac Bay, which is a change from my usual solar-themed town names (Star in ACGC, Celestic in WW, Galaxia in CF, and Luna in NL)


----------



## FaerieRose

My island is going to be named Citron Cay.


----------



## chocopug

At the moment I seem to be leaning towards Lavender, but we shall see...


----------



## Bikaku_Quinx

I’m planning to name my island Ishikawa, after the Japanese prefecture


----------



## MorningStar

Fairhaven. There were a lot of words I was playing with that I wanted to incorporate into my town name (Mist, Dusk, Veil, Mere, etc) but Haven was always one that kept coming. And I have a small family-bound obsession with the Fair Folk, so. Fairhaven just sort of happened. I wanted a place that sounded welcoming and comfortable, but also a bit mysterious.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I dont know! Im hoping to get inspired by something when starting up the game, but for now I have no idea D:


----------



## ctar17

I thought I would go with a real geographic name like I've always done in the past (named my towns after cities I liked), but since this is an island, I think I'll do something a bit differently.  The name I came up with is Nimitz after the WWII admiral in the Pacific.  Has some special meaning for me too


----------



## kindakooky

I'm definitely still undecided on what to call my island, but here are a few ideas running round in my head at the moment:

Moonvale
Amethyst
Bluebell


----------



## Nicolette

Not to be a downer, but my grandmother died recently and I plan on naming my island as a memorial to her. Either her maiden name or something significant to her memory. If the latter, it'll probably be something that sounds kinda mundane like "Firefly" or "Rubye" but it'll have meaning for me.

She didn't play Animal Crossing, but she's watched me play a couple of times and has always loved interior design.


----------



## WanderingIsle

Finally settled on Overlook and I vow not to think about/change it again


----------



## CatGifs

Nicolette said:


> Not to be a downer, but my grandmother died recently and I plan on naming my island as a memorial to her. Either her maiden name or something significant to her memory. If the latter, it'll probably be something that sounds kinda mundane like "Firefly" or "Rubye" but it'll have meaning for me.
> 
> She didn't play Animal Crossing, but she's watched me play a couple of times and has always loved interior design.



I think that’s very sweet 

I’ve been on a lord of the rings kick for the past 2 decades so I think I will name the town something _slightly_ more obscure than The Shire, Rivendell, or Mount Doom. Currently considering Almaren, Elenath, or Ithildin. I like Ithildin but I’m worried it looks a little strange with sans serif font, so Almaren is in the lead.


----------



## xTurnip

I’m naming my island White Claw. It’s really dumb but it made me laugh when I thought about it.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

I was torn between going with a musical term or something from my current degree program, computer science. The only CS term I thought worked was Null. 

So I'm going with a musical term. My NL town was Poco, which in a musical context is used for "little by little" (poco a poco). This time I think I'm gonna name my island Solf?ge or Solfeggio, which is the name for the common "do-re-mi" note system. I thought it was fitting given that those are like building blocks for music, and this game has a focus on crafting and building your own community.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I actually changed my mind on everything... lol! I think orange may be more island-ish to start with plus i love the smell of them and how the wind blows through the leaves on the game, I thought the smell of oranges would be strong and refreshing if it were real lol. I decided to go with what me and my mom came up with, Oran Myst (Or-in, means song or singing irish) and have oranges instead of Honeydrop and apples. My flag colors are going to be centered on bright purple pink and orange (sunset colors).


----------



## SugarMage

I'm naming my island Moon Acre! I have known I wanted something moon/nightsky themed and I almost decided on Moondew but I love Moon Acre a lot~


----------



## Zura

I didn't have a name until my youngest brother told me to name it Solstice so that's what I'm going with


----------



## Penellope

Finally figured out what I'm naming my island for sure! It's going to be called "Sweetberry" and I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## cosmylk

あまのがわじま (Heaven's River Island // River of Heaven Island // Milky Way Island)
I'm planning on playing it in Japanese so I can brush up on it haha


----------



## R. Planet

SCORPA15 said:


> So, what ive been thinking is naming my island Africa and having my human villager named Toto and then my town tune could be Toto's Africa.



There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do...to make me not like this post.


----------



## RL8775

Okinawa


----------



## Chocos

I think I'll go with Havenburg or Havenport, something with the word "haven" in it. I kinda like New Haven, too... Then it would also have the same initials as New Horizons!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Chocos said:


> I think I'll go with Havenburg or Havenport, something with the word "haven" in it. I kinda like New Haven, too... Then it would also have the same initials as New Horizons!



before i decided on a name for my island, I did have Rock Haven written in my potential's list in case you are interested.


----------



## Freya

Firefly Isle for me! I'm hoping that ACNH has a similar to the other games where the fireflies come out at night in the summer. That's what I want my island to be known for!


----------



## zeroFLUX

Sanctum. 

A sacred place; a private place from which most people are excluded.


----------



## WanderingIsle

Overlook

All work and no play makes Villager No.9 a dull boy


----------



## KeatAlex

Most likely going with Cassiopeia. 



Goddess of vanity, come through!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I just did a huge brainstorming session with myself yesterday and finally decided on a name. HOWEVER I was wondering, is it confirmed that the island names will be "______ Island" or can we make it say "Isle" instead? If so I might rethink my name.


----------



## cosmylk

sleepydreepy said:


> I just did a huge brainstorming session with myself yesterday and finally decided on a name. HOWEVER I was wondering, is it confirmed that the island names will be "______ Island" or can we make it say "Isle" instead? If so I might rethink my name.



iirc if you want your name to include Isle or Island you need to account for that in the letter count, I know the Japanese version gives you options to add them if you have enough room, but idk if we've seen the selection in English yet?


----------



## xara

Freya said:


> Firefly Isle for me! I'm hoping that ACNH has a similar to the other games where the fireflies come out at night in the summer. That's what I want my island to be known for!



firefly isle is such a cute name!!


----------



## bellpickle

St. Mara

Sounds ancient and a bit mysterious

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kumatcha said:


> あまのがわじま (Heaven's River Island // River of Heaven Island // Milky Way Island)
> I'm planning on playing it in Japanese so I can brush up on it haha



Your island can say so much more in 10 characters in Japanese than English. Hey, that's cheating! 

Do you reckon you could switch back to English if you get tired of playing in Japanese?


----------



## R. Planet

WanderingIsle said:


> Overlook
> 
> All work and no play makes Villager No.9 a dull boy



Still deciding on my final name but it is likely to have a slight King inspired name as well. Something from the Dark Tower series.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Kinda worried nothing is popping in my head on this subject. Maybe it will come to me. Maybe I'll name it after someone or something? I don't know why I always struggle so much with naming things. It's why I don't want like 8 kids. (Nah, its not.)


----------



## Bunlily

I am inbetween Pondlily and Honeypot...


----------



## R. Planet

Bunlily said:


> I am inbetween Pondlily and Honeypot...



Oooh I like Honeypot.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Kumatcha said:


> iirc if you want your name to include Isle or Island you need to account for that in the letter count, I know the Japanese version gives you options to add them if you have enough room, but idk if we've seen the selection in English yet?


Oh ok. So its not automatically included at the end? I forget how it worked in new leaf, but wasn't it something similar like they included "Town" ?


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ok, I just thought of Vita Nova. I like that one. For now thats it.


----------



## shendere

to use things like, "blahgadg isle" you also have to make sure the space is included right, because.. i think it would also count the space..? ;A; i guess that's okay since mine is pretty short most likely


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I finally decided on Lunamiria a bit long haha, but if we get the suffix i'd love "Lunamiria Isle" <3


----------



## cosmylk

bellpickle said:


> Your island can say so much more in 10 characters in Japanese than English. Hey, that's cheating!
> Do you reckon you could switch back to English if you get tired of playing in Japanese?



I'm assuming you can probably change the language back but I doubt I will only because the names in Japanese are so much cuter and funnier. eg. Daisy Mae in Japanese is ウり which basically means sales.


----------



## Fey

sleepydreepy said:


> Oh ok. So its not automatically included at the end? I forget how it worked in new leaf, but wasn't it something similar like they included "Town" ?



I don't think that it's included, since we've seen ingame pictures that show the Island name (map, friend menu, passport) and sadly none of them seem to have "Island/Isle" added on.


----------



## Cuttlef1sh

Cuttleland. Hopefully, we get more characters to name things. If not, then I'm going for my irl town's name xD


----------



## chocobeann

pawfritter ;v ;

I love pastry/food-type names so I couldn't help but get attached haha


----------



## xara

chocobeann said:


> pawfritter ;v ;
> 
> I love pastry/food-type names so I couldn't help but get attached haha



wait that’s actually a really cute name :0


----------



## shendere

i made a list in my phone, but i think i'm mostly aiming for seafolk mostly, but seconds are like bloomfield, sweetbell, dreamfall and moonflow! <3 i've got some other faves i wrote down, but for now those are my top :3


----------



## Neechan

I’m going with Laynayru (though Foxknot Grove is cute too...but it’s a bit long, so it’d have to be Foxknot)


----------



## xara

shendere said:


> i made a list in my phone, but i think i'm mostly aiming for seafolk mostly, but seconds are like bloomfield, sweetbell, dreamfall and moonflow! <3 i've got some other faves i wrote down, but for now those are my top :3



seafolk is lovely!! <3


----------



## Chea

I'm a little unsure... Arcadia, the mythical land where humans and creature lived together in peace, or Neverland, the island we all know that exists thanks to Peter Pan.

I'd love to hear your advice.


----------



## O w O

I'm going to name mine Blueberry. In real life my family has a cottage on a lake and the island in the water in front of our cottage is called Blueberry Island by all the locals so I thought it would be cute to have a Blueberry Island of my own.


----------



## Holla

Thanks to some brainstorming and some super helpful comments from follow TBTers I'm 95% sure I'm going with Moon Prism. It's just too good of a fit for my planned Sailor Moon theme and it also has a nice ring to it. 

I also like that it takes full advantage of the newly increased character limit.


----------



## kayleee

Chea said:


> I'm a little unsure... Arcadia, the mythical land where humans and creature lived together in peace, or Neverland, the island we all know that exists thanks to Peter Pan.
> 
> I'd love to hear your advice.



I like the sound of Arcadia! I think that’s a great name for an island.


----------



## Dizzardy

I saw someone on Reddit name their town "Leafport" and now I'm thinking I'd like something with port at the end of it.

Still no real idea of a name though...


----------



## AquaMarie

Chea said:


> I'm a little unsure... Arcadia, the mythical land where humans and creature lived together in peace, or Neverland, the island we all know that exists thanks to Peter Pan.
> 
> I'd love to hear your advice.



I like Arcadia best! It's really nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I finally decided on Lunamiria a bit long haha, but if we get the suffix i'd love "Lunamiria Isle" <3



I like your island name!  Reminds me a little of my Lumeria


----------



## Trip_Away

Nowhere, for the island from "Mother 3" game.
Yeah, im a great Mother/Earthbound fan.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WhitBit said:


> I like Arcadia best! It's really nice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I like your island name!  Reminds me a little of my Lumeria



lol, I saw yours I was thinking "how similar, but very pretty" <3 And ty same to you : ) anything that sounds slightly like Luminescence to me always sounds pretty haha. I also did mix some anime names and added miria to the end xD so randomly generated name for me :')


----------



## Bluebellie

Possibly Malencolia or Malumbay.


----------



## coffee biscuit

I think I've decided on Seafoam 

Does anyone know if we can change the word after the island name? For example, could I make it show up as Seafoam Isle instead of Seafoam Island? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I was thinking Liliana... 

If not that, then something to do with peaches, since one of my acnl towns is called Peachy. Maybe I should carry on that tradition.


----------



## cosmylk

Lunaris said:


> Does anyone know if we can change the word after the island name? For example, could I make it show up as Seafoam Isle instead of Seafoam Island? I hope that makes sense.



afaik, you need to account for Isle/Island/Gulf in the letter count.
I know the Japanese version lets you add a suffix (じま, とう, しま) but I don't think it's an option for English as far as we've seen


----------



## screechfox

Either Merveile/Mervoile or Altomare. Obviously if they haven't expanded the character limit, it'll be Altomare, but I'm leaning towards it anyway.


----------



## Carina

I like the fact that we don't have to decide immediately on a name. I think I will choose a name that has something to do with the native fruit I get, but I'm not sure yet.

- pears: Pirumia (based on "pirum" --> pear)
- peaches: Persicia (based on "prunus persica" --> peach)
- oranges: Aurantia (based on "citrus aurantium" --> a type of orange)
- apples: Appelia or Appulia (based on "appel" or "appul" --> I think these are the Old German words for apple)
- cherries: Cerasia ("prunus cerasium" --> cherry) or Naprumia ("Naprumi" --> a type of cherry).

Of course, I also thought of some other names:
- Pomaria (from "pomarium" --> fruit garden)
- Linphea (where Flora from the Winx Club lives)
- Mariposa (butterfly)
- Arcadia
- Magnolia
- maybe another name of a flower/plant...

As you can see, I'd like to take an island name that ends with the letter "a". I think it would fit very well.


----------



## QueenOpossum

I've been doing some fiddling and I think I've landed on 

Lazuliet

It's based on lapis Lazuli (the gemstone) and the color violet.


----------



## Midoriya

I could have sworn I posted my island name in here, but it’s not here, so maybe it’s in a past thread that was asking the same question.

Anyway, I’m no longer naming my island Port!  Just realized that there’s a ten character limit for island names and so I’m going to be naming my island UA Academy.  Fits in well with my theme and aesthetic, and as many good memories as I had with Port in ACNL, I think it’s time to move on.  I’ll also be naming my character either Midoriya or Deku (instead of Riley) depending on how long of player names we can have.  Really looking forward to this fresh start!


----------



## Kurashiki

A bit last minute but i'm still trying to decide... I might try out a mythology related name like Elysium or Delphi, or go for Wisteria, Aurelia or Valentine. With classes cancelled this week I guess I have lots of time to think about it


----------



## Fey

Kurashiki said:


> A bit last minute but i'm still trying to decide... I might try out a mythology related name like Elysium or Delphi, or go for Wisteria, Aurelia or Valentine. With classes cancelled this week I guess I have lots of time to think about it



I named my initial town Elysium in NL and still think it’s one of the most beautiful names—I personally chose it because it features in the lyrics to the Ode to Joy ^ｪ^ Makes for a pretty town tune as well! 

Valentine Island sounds absolutely precious though! Not that you asked for any input ;ェ;


----------



## Kurashiki

Fey said:


> I named my initial town Elysium in NL and still think it’s one of the most beautiful names—I personally chose it because it features in the lyrics to the Ode to Joy ^ｪ^ Makes for a pretty town tune as well!
> 
> Valentine Island sounds absolutely precious though! Not that you asked for any input ;ェ;



Ty, he input is definitely appreciated! Having Ode to Joy as the town tune is such a cute idea too!!


----------



## Ley

Quasar, had this name since WW


----------



## kayleee

I’m having a hard time deciding on an island name. Originally I thought I would name it Atlantis but I feel like that might be a pretty popular island name lol. Then I was thinking maybe naming it Belleval, because the hotel me and my fiancé stayed at when we got engaged in Paris was called Le Belleval. But visually I don’t think Belleval looks that nice, so basically I’m still stuck on what to name my island and will probably sit at the naming screen when I start playing for like 10 years lol


----------



## Romaki

kayleee said:


> I’m having a hard time deciding on an island name. Originally I thought I would name it Atlantis but I feel like that might be a pretty popular island name lol. Then I was thinking maybe naming it Belleval, because the hotel me and my fiancé stayed at when we got engaged in Paris was called Le Belleval. But visually I don’t think Belleval looks that nice, so basically I’m still stuck on what to name my island and will probably sit at the naming screen when I start playing for like 10 years lol



I have some ideas for you:

You can name your island after Le Belleval, belle/beau means pretty (feminine/masculine form) and val has many translations:

Beaudell
Belledell
Beau Valley
Belle Valley
Beaudale
Belledale
Beauglen
Belleglen
Beauvale
Bellevale
Beauglade
Belleglade
Beauval

Or maybe Belantis? Valantis?


----------



## kayleee

Romaki said:


> I have some ideas for you:
> 
> You can name your island after Le Belleval, belle/beau means pretty (feminine/masculine form) and val has many translations:
> 
> Beaudell
> Belledell
> Beau Valley
> Belle Valley
> Beaudale
> Belledale
> Beauglen
> Belleglen
> Beauvale
> Bellevale
> Beauglade
> Belleglade
> Beauval
> 
> Or maybe Belantis? Valantis?



Oh wow thank you for your suggestions!! I really like Bellevale!


----------



## Verecund

After combing through so many island names and going back and forth on which ones I prefer, I'm currently undecided between three:

Shoreline - It's been my frontrunner since even before we found out we'd be on an island, and it'd fit the setting really well. I used to be set on this one but now I'm not sure if I prefer one of the others over it.
Plumeria - I love the flower and the tropical connotation, although I don't know if it'd be weird to name it after a plant you can't actually grow in the game.
Aquamarine - Both a nice colour and the birthstone of ACNH release month (which is also super pretty), and it contains the words aqua and marine for the island setting. My only concern about this one is that it's kind of a mouthful to say.

Looks like I'll be deciding on release day or maybe I'll come up with a completely new one once I start the game.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I think I've settled with the name Frescas, it sounds cute and has a citrusy and fresh vibe that I think I want to go with!


----------



## 22lexi

I'm not exactly sure but I definitely want something that reminds me of Hawai'i. I also want it to have an apostrophe like the actual spelling!


----------



## Darkesque_

I am going to name my beautiful island Laciport! (It is tropical spelt backwards)


----------



## Jakeee

I plan to either name my island Insomnia, Fuyuki, or Chaldea. Not too sure but I still have time to decide. I've been spending most of my time designing my island that I totally forgot about my island name


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Island Name Generator if anyone is still struggling to come up with a name for their Island.
https://acnh-namegen.herokuapp.com/?fbclid=IwAR21tZWtOizcylji8iOzeeVESoGdtbPxbk_A1VAqKP1RfbAefaK1Rxf3oIY
and a second one
https://amiibomori.tumblr.com/islandnamegen?fbclid=IwAR0oJwcArmpjIFb3C0jfK1nE6VMkDvBtVfIJ_7wkN9CV6mDik9QSqlF74RI
Edit, found another
https://pixelpoppers.com/tool/islan...qHHYsLclW7Zcq3QcWZw-JTAGn83AQV5vfEBWTjq0aaSB8


----------



## lexxi5416

this is really hard but something with mystic in the name maybe


----------



## Apollyna

I'm sooo torn on what to name my island. So far I'm closest to "Leo" or "Leon" (stylized as Isle of Leo or Isla Leon). But I also have words like Fern, Glory, Dandelion, and Sheol floating around my head.


----------



## CalSamurai

I used to just like making up cool sounding names out of my imagination, but when you google them it's already some obscure something. I'm gonna go for 'Hitsuji', which is japanese for 'Sheep'


----------



## Weyu

Does anyone know if "Island" will be added to the name?
I'm for example thinking of naming it Windfall after Zelda wind waker, would that be named "Windfall Island" then?


----------



## CalSamurai

Weyu said:


> Does anyone know if "Island" will be added to the name?
> I'm for example thinking of naming it Windfall after Zelda wind waker, would that be named "Windfall Island" then?



Considering you supposedly only have 10 characters to enter your island name, I would definitely expect they add it for you yeah


----------



## Tako

animeshadowpanda said:


> I am going to name my beautiful island Laciport! (It is tropical spelt backwards)



That works surprisingly well! It sounds exotic and no one could guess it's just tropical spelt backwards (or at least I couldn't). XD


----------



## shayminskyforme88

MarshalFan456 said:


> I plan to either name my island Insomnia, Fuyuki, or Chaldea. Not too sure but I still have time to decide. I've been spending most of my time designing my island that I totally forgot about my island name



I see, a fellow person of culture.

I will be naming mine Winterwood since I want to incorporate Japanese areas into my island as well as more westernized areas. A place in Japan known for foreign houses is Kobe which inspires a lot of places in Fuyuki City, a fictional city in the Fate series which I have been quite into lately. Fuyuki when translated literally to English is Winter Wood, thus the name.


----------



## Weyu

Perfect, thanks Cal


----------



## Kristenn

I'm still deciding and need help! I really like floral names and any name that could refer back to my favorite movie which is the 2015 Cinderella. So far I have:

Lavender - love the smell and plant in general-- in Cinderella she sings "lavender's blue" 
Florella- a name I made up! Old new leaf town as well has the ella ending like Cinderella
Pinewood- the studio of the Cinderella film
Papillon- butterfly in french -- big part of the film bc she loves butterflies and her dad gives her one before he dies
Willow- I just love willow trees
Peony- My favorite flower
Primrose- my favorite color is yellow and I love this flower
Canopy- idk I just thought it sounded like a cute name
Callalily- Loveeeee flowers 
Dilly- means: something or someone regarded as remarkable or unusual and also short for delightful -- once again my town tune will follow Lavender's blue dilly dilly so it follows very nicely..... 

I want to have a uniqueish name but also like the simple sounding towns.... would love suggestions and ideas or to know which you like best


----------



## Jakeee

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I see, a fellow person of culture.
> 
> I will be naming mine Winterwood since I want to incorporate Japanese areas into my island as well as more westernized areas. A place in Japan known for foreign houses is Kobe which inspires a lot of places in Fuyuki City, a fictional city in the Fate series which I have been quite into lately. Fuyuki when translated literally to English is Winter Wood, thus the name.



Hahaha thanks for the info! I knew I wanted my island name to be Fate related since I recently got into the series and the game. (Why won't Merlin come home T_T, I have to wait another year for NA to have a solo 5* rate up ;- now that you mentioned the translated version of the name it has a nice ring to it. Especially with the idea you have of adding a modern twist to your island. You have to keep me updated when you get the game and start your island! I definitely want to see how it developes over time!


----------



## Tako

acnl322 said:


> I'm still deciding and need help! I really like floral names and any name that could refer back to my favorite movie which is the 2015 Cinderella. So far I have:
> 
> Lavender - love the smell and plant in general-- in Cinderella she sings "lavender's blue"
> Florella- a name I made up! Old new leaf town as well has the ella ending like Cinderella
> Pinewood- the studio of the Cinderella film
> Papillon- butterfly in french -- big part of the film bc she loves butterflies and her dad gives her one before he dies
> Willow- I just love willow trees
> Peony- My favorite flower
> Primrose- my favorite color is yellow and I love this flower
> Canopy- idk I just thought it sounded like a cute name
> Callalily- Loveeeee flowers
> Dilly- means: something or someone regarded as remarkable or unusual and also short for delightful -- once again my town tune will follow Lavender's blue dilly dilly so it follows very nicely.....
> 
> I want to have a uniqueish name but also like the simple sounding towns.... would love suggestions and ideas or to know which you like best



As someone who's absolutely obsessed with lavender... I'm voting for Lavender. X'D
Have you considered merging the names of two words together to make a unique name? I'm no good with floral names, but I've been coming up with fruit/food related names like Berrybloom, Lunaberry, Mintea, etc.

Alternatively, you could always fall back on a different language! The Japanese Primrose is one of my favorite flowers, and it's called Sakurasou in Japanese.


----------



## Dizzardy

I feel like we're getting dangerously close to release and I'm still not sure what to name my town. I want something cozy/town name sounding but I don't want to pick a name just for that reason. I have to like it as well. Some names I've written down so far. 

Bumble Bay
Crumbton
Amarinthon (Not sure what I was going for with this one)
Marvelle
New Cavaha (my New Leaf town was called Cavaha)
Thornton
Crumbleton
La Di Town

None of them are really speaking to me though...I kinda like Bumble Bay but the island isn't really a bay so I'm not sure about it.

I'm not going to name it this but I just realized today now that we have ten character names we could name our town "Smashville" now.

By the way, I just found this word generator if you need more inspiration for names: https://www.wordgenerator.net/random-word-generator.php

It seems to have a big dictionary of words, so you'll probably learn something as well.


----------



## Kristenn

Tako said:


> As someone who's absolutely obsessed with lavender... I'm voting for Lavender. X'D
> Have you considered merging the names of two words together to make a unique name? I'm no good with floral names, but I've been coming up with fruit/food related names like Berrybloom, Lunaberry, Mintea, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always fall back on a different language! The Japanese Primrose is one of my favorite flowers, and it's called Sakurasou in Japanese.



I appreciate the help! Yes I've been trying to come up with something merged, but I don't seem to be very good at it lol.... It's so hard to come up with something creative that also flows nicely.... Oh wow that's beautiful thank you so much )


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Bahdako (BA-da-ko) - Village of swarms and bays.  Images of dark secluded bays and bee swarms racing across the late afternoon twilight sky were gracing my mind.  It may be hard to see, but it's a portmanteau of bay, dark, and cove, with the "h" there because I think "Bahdako" flows and looks better than "Baydaco" (which looks more draconian to me ... I'm weird! ) of This name is a work in progress, though.  It may end up sounding too exotic and not feminine enough by the time NH gets here.


----------



## Dizzardy

Apparently adding an -ay suffix to a name means island in Ireland and the UK

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_forms_in_place_names_in_Ireland_and_the_United_Kingdom

There's some other island suffixes in there as well.


----------



## peachblush

My top three names atm are:
– blooming
– aisling (irish for 'dream')
– flowered


----------



## Imbri

I'm wavering between Felimath, one of the Lone Islands in Narnia and Deilf, Irish for dolphin (if my translation is correct. If I'm wrong, please give me the correct word).


----------



## Hikari

I'll be naming my town Timber, since that was the name of my OG Animal Crossing GCN town name. (Named after the street I grew up on as a kid.) I'll be making little "sub-districts" in the town named after various different trees (Rosewood, Ash, etc.)


----------



## madisonlane159

Carina said:


> I like the fact that we don't have to decide immediately on a name. I think I will choose a name that has something to do with the native fruit I get, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> - pears: Pirumia (based on "pirum" --> pear)
> - peaches: Persicia (based on "prunus persica" --> peach)
> - oranges: Aurantia (based on "citrus aurantium" --> a type of orange)
> - apples: Appelia or Appulia (based on "appel" or "appul" --> I think these are the Old German words for apple)
> - cherries: Cerasia ("prunus cerasium" --> cherry) or Naprumia ("Naprumi" --> a type of cherry).
> 
> Of course, I also thought of some other names:
> - Pomaria (from "pomarium" --> fruit garden)
> - Linphea (where Flora from the Winx Club lives)
> - Mariposa (butterfly)
> - Arcadia
> - Magnolia
> - maybe another name of a flower/plant...
> 
> As you can see, I'd like to take an island name that ends with the letter "a". I think it would fit very well.



Where did you see we won't pick it right away? At what point do we pick it?


----------



## Fey

madisonlane159 said:


> Where did you see we won't pick it right away? At what point do we pick it?



After the tutorial—which lasts about 30 minutes—you, Tom Nook and the other two villagers will sit around a little campfire. Nook will then suggest that you come up with a name for the Island.


----------



## madisonlane159

Fey said:


> After the tutorial—which lasts about 30 minutes—you, Tom Nook and the other two villagers will sit around a little campfire. Nook will then suggest that you come up with a name for the Island.



Thank you!


----------



## sunnibunniva

I like using names similar to mythical places, and I want to use one that's specifically an island this time. Something related to Avalon would be cool... Avalon is "the isle of apple trees" so I'm researching the origin of the name to change it from "isle of apple trees" to "isle of orange trees" bc I'm resetting for oranges


----------



## Yuzu

I will probably spend the first 3 hours of release day second-guessing my decision lol. But my favorite idea for a name right now is Seafoam. =)


----------



## pink

I have no idea yet I have so ideas in mind. Most of the are kpop/music themed 
-Aroha
-Astro
-Blooming/Blueming
-Beyond (this was the name of my first town in acnl)


----------



## Sherra

I have no ideas yet...


----------



## Sander

Hiraeth Island

Hiraeth  - A homesickness for a home you can't return to, or that never was


----------



## RisingSun

I've decided on Moku Kukui.  It means Light Island in the beautiful Hawaiian language.


----------



## SheepMareep

I panicked and thought of a million new names
So now my island is teacup not gardenia


----------



## HoennMaster

Laverre, based on Laverre City from Pokémon.


----------



## Dim

Might just end up naming my ACNH town Hoenn. I have nothing else. Except for Harmony but... ehh..


----------



## GiantPenguinGod

I’m thinking of naming my island Zerzura and naming my character Iri. Hoping to major it like a honeymoon oasis!


----------



## Mioboi

floatingzoo said:


> My town is currently named Genovia (from The Princess Diaries), which I quite like. But I also like Corona (from Tangled), and Medfield (from the classic live action Disney movies.) Too many options!!



Genovia was one of the first towns I had in NL! Lucky me it came with pears as the fruit, but then I sold it to Nook after while.


----------



## Flare

I was set on naming my island Corona... but then the virus came. :/

I don’t really have any other ideas right now.


----------



## Fey

Flare said:


> I was set on naming my island Corona... but then the virus came. :/
> 
> I don’t really have any other ideas right now.



That really is unfortunate. 

Can’t say Corona isn’t catchy though >.>’


----------



## rhyliescott

Splitpoint Island. Named after the lighthouse down by my beach house. I even have it tattooed on me haha.


----------



## Autoamerican

I'm pretty settled on Fenwick as an island name!


----------



## Apollyna

I was gonna try to come up with something cool and fancy, but I owe my heart to an old game called Legend of Mana.

In NL I took the name Hometown Domina from it, and for NH I'll take Polpota Harbor.

My town tune'll be based on this!


----------



## petaI

either fonsett or sunfall but idk yet :/


----------



## Mars Adept

We’re less than a week away from the game and I still haven’t posted in this thread. Might as well reveal my island name.

My island’s name will be... Island.

Why? Because I know I will never regret naming it that!


----------



## Fey

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> We’re less than a week away from the game and I still haven’t posted in this thread. Might as well reveal my island name.
> 
> My island’s name will be... Island.
> 
> Why? Because I know I will never regret naming it that!



I like the understated vibe of it. Very classic! ;3


----------



## Fluuffy

One of my first ideas was naming mine Moonscar Island after a favorite scooby-doo movie. 
It would be perfect with some unique looking villagers like Lucky, Stitches, Coco, Ankha.


----------



## Bunlily

After much... much debate and many changes (lol) I have officially decided to go with Koteji!!


----------



## 15sniper

What is the limit for the Town names?

I heard places say it's 8, other's say 10?

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Iced_Holly

It's been confirmed as ten.


----------



## Creame

I'm probably naming my island Lavender.. I'm also still playing with the idea of Lilura - which means enchantment!


----------



## usa-chan

ahhh, i know that i want to name mine as Cato BLANK; rn stuck stuck between Cato Bay or Cato Isle!!


----------



## quinnetmoi

I literally have *no* idea.
I need to get on this otherwise once I have the game I'll never play - I'll get sucked into typing and deleting names for hours.


----------



## s_heffley

I've been struggling but it came to me today: Risa

Based on the big vacation planet in Star Trek, I'm an idiot for not thinking of that sooner


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Just found out today that I am in fact getting the game...

I really like the name Civitas which means community in Latin, I wanna go for a college-town/frat-esq themed town since that is currently what I'm missing out on


----------



## quinnetmoi

I'd like opinions! <3
For my character I'm thinking Lavender or Lavie.

My island...
Pleuvoir
Luciole
Hirondelle
Libellule

Hirondelle and Libellule are my absolute favorites. Halp me. ;w;


----------



## Heyden

I have a huge list on my notes app, I’m more stressed about an island name than my midsemesters next week!!!!! So tragic.


----------



## rezberri

i think im gonna name my island wayward. its kinda fun to say and while its not the coolest name, ever since ive thought of it im like yea sounds pretty cool which is something that hasnt happened for my other name ideas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



usa-chan said:


> rn stuck stuck between Cato Bay or Cato Isle!!



i think cato bay flows better when speaking than cato isle.


----------



## cocoacat

Mine keeps changing...  I most wanted Marshmallow, but the character limit is 10 -- so sad.

I thought of some names with Beach, since I'm pretty sure I'll be naming my character Sandy (after myself) ... But "_____Beach" really isn't an island name and aesthetically I don't like the lack of a space required for most of the names I like.
Some other ideas... Starry Bay, Moonfalls, Watermelon, Sugarberry (My New Leaf town is Sugar.) 

I don't know and I've been thinking about it way too much! I'm also torn between cute/dreamy or something more realistic. 

It was much easier to name my first born!


----------



## Licorice

My new leaf town name is Anuenue from Baten Kaitos so for the new island I want to name it Opu I think? Short and just one word which I like. It's a little village with a waterfall on the island Anuenue.


----------



## xara

quinnetmoi said:


> I'd like opinions! <3
> For my character I'm thinking Lavender or Lavie.
> 
> My island...
> Pleuvoir
> Luciole
> Hirondelle
> Libellule
> 
> Hirondelle and Libellule are my absolute favorites. Halp me. ;w;



lavender/lavie from libellule sounds really nice!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

probably CHROMATICA or UTOPIA.


----------



## bittermeat

i was going to name it Destiny, like Destiny Islands from Kingdom Hearts. i wanted to design my island in a way where it almost feels like two separate islands, where one island is a natural tropical paradise and the other a civilized town (just like in the game), but it will take a lot of planning and resetting for the right river mouth/town square placement lol


----------



## quinnetmoi

faiiry said:


> lavender/lavie from libellule sounds really nice!



Oh I think it's decided then!
I had two others say the same.
Thank you!


----------



## StiX

I think I settled with "Ghido" Its a Final Fantasy character and my favourite FFXIV minion.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Starfall! It was my new leaf name, and originates from my super ASOIAF nerd days. The town colors are purple and silver, which are some of my favorite colors ^^


----------



## Soigne

snartland haha i'm not sure! thinking about using the same name that i used in my first animal crossing game when i was a youngster.


----------



## boring

For some reason all my towns get named 'Bermuda' I was thinking abou switching it up for NH, but honestly Im really settled on my vision of a pink haven called Bermuda now


----------



## Envelin

I've honestly had the worst time deciding this. Originally, all my towns have been named Lilypad. However, for an island, I don't find that name very fitting. Even if it does eventually grow to be something of a normal town, it still is an island. Lilypad is definitely a more inland title. So I think for this one, I wanted something special. I live very close to the beach and I have many fond memories of me when I was younger shuffling my feet through the sand on the hunt for shells called sand dollars. For that reason, I went with the town name, Sandbell. It is both a reference to Sand Dollars and to Sanibel island where I hunted for shells when I was younger. It's grown to be a name dear to my heart.


----------



## meggiewes

I was going to name it Oakheart, but now I don't know if I want something with Bay or Cove in it. Like Lucky Cove or something.


----------



## rhinoo

I will call mine Pen. Not really. I will call it Hornwaii.


----------



## smokeoak

Overhere!  It was my town name in New Leaf, and though it was originally Overthere I had to shorten it for New Leaf and it pretty much stuck!


----------



## tanisha23

Because I'm naming my villager Adelaide, I'm gonna call my island Langtree. It's a reference to show called Over the Garden Wall 




(which if you're into animation, and haven't seen, I would highly recommend, if not just for how well developed the show is)


----------



## startinggate

I have a few names I'm throwing around, I'm ever so indecisive...

_Haneoka_
_Fanfare_
Derby
_Kagayaku_
Cafe
Festa

The italicized ones are the ones I like a lot but I still want to consider all of them..... well I still have over 24 hours to decide, ahaha.


----------



## mirrormirror

Still haven't decided but here is what I'm thinking;;

Cerulean
Azalea
Seafoam
Hibiscus
Saffron
Viridian
Elysium

I really don't know which one!!


----------



## dizzy bone

I’ve settled on the name Tansan! Knowing that the English version of the game doesn’t come with suffixes like isle or island, I rethought some of my names and came up with something more general and personal to me. I’ve been happy with this name all week so I’m pretty sure I’ll go with it in the end.


----------



## AccfSally

Tropicako, I thought of it back in January.


----------



## Sherra

mirrormirror said:


> Still haven't decided but here is what I'm thinking;;
> 
> Cerulean
> Azalea
> Seafoam
> Hibiscus
> Saffron
> Viridian
> Elysium
> 
> I really don't know which one!!



Pokemon names! I like. I was leaning towards Shamouti but I don't know if it'll even fit. From the Orange Islands!


----------



## tywashere

Jabberwock or Moonstone.


----------



## niko2

Tuvalu, one of the smallest and least visited countries in the world, also a beautiful tropical island!


----------



## Neorago

I have no idea. really feeling the pressure now. time is ticking and I’m still desperately googling in search of a really good one. 

but probably Rohan/Edoras as a last resort.
Or idk... Dankmire or something. which I realise is not the most inviting name lol but I love me some Disenchantment and Queen Oona. so maybe that!


----------



## GalacticGhost

I'm not sure actually. For a while I was 100% sure I would name it Memoria, but after I found out that the character limit had increased to 10 I wanted a name that was longer than 8 characters. I messed around with a town name generator until it came up with Tea Oasis, which I think sounds cute. And then after _that_, I thought about naming it after Gusty Garden Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy, but that's still too long for the character limit so I changed it to Windgarden, which is close enough.

So, I'm now torn between naming it Memoria, Tea Oasis or Windgarden. Why must naming my town/island be so harddddd


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I would have really liked to name it Châlons-en-Champagne, which is a small town in France where champagne is produced, but the name is too long so I have to stick with Châlons.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Still deciding between Castillo, Kakariko, and Delfino. Gah it's so hard to pick!


----------



## thelonewanderer

Mine will be call "PolarBlitz"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Circus said:


> Solaria. I don't know why, I just really like the name.



That was my Wild World town name!


----------



## Meloetta

Wildwood!
that's used to be our family vacation spot in new jersey. it has a nice ring to it


----------



## bittermeat

now i'm thinking of Tahini... because i'm vegan and tahini makes everything better lol


----------



## galactickat4240

Stardust! ☆彡
I think the name would be super cute and I love space/the stars so I feel like it'd be fun to play in


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X

I've been naming all my towns Wishfall since I first played. The name isn't anything super fancy, but it's just a tradition now!


----------



## Denhoereos

I plan on naming mine Palamecia, after the location in Final Fantasy II, as I've already named my new town in NL Fynn, so it's only fair to have a little bit of a contrast.


----------

